# Sampdoria - Milan: 24 settembre 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (20 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan, dopo la vittoria per 2-0 contro la Spal nel turno infrasettimanale, torna in campo domenica 24 settembre 2017 all'ora di pranzo per affrontare la Sampdoria in trasferta, a Genova.

Sampdoria - Milan si giocherà domenica 24 settembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.

Dove vedere Sampdoria - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## VonVittel (20 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, dopo la vittoria per 2-0 contro la Spal nel turno infrasettimanale, torna in campo domenica 24 settembre 2017 all'ora di pranzo per affrontare la Sampdoria in trasferta, a Genova.
> 
> Sampdoria - Milan si giocherà domenica 24 settembre 2017 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.
> 
> ...



Tostissima. Ma è la classica partita che devi vincere se vuoi andare in Champions. Per cui abbiamo l'obbligo di portarla a casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2017)

Altri 3 punti, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Settembre 2017)

3 punti pesanti se vinciamo (e vinciamo)


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2017)

Se abbiamo paura della "Sampedoria" andiamo a nasconderci.

Tre punti e tanti saluti.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Settembre 2017)

Va vinta a tutti i costi che poi il calendario diventa più pesante e purtroppo temo perderemo fin troppi punti.


----------



## Tobi (20 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Calabria Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Kalinic Bonaventura


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2017)

La Samp non mi pare nulla di che, ma se giochiamo come stasera abbiamo poche possibilità


----------



## de sica (20 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna vincere, ma se si gioca con l'intensità di stasera.. scordatevi i 3 punti.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

Per me usciamo con un pareggio sofferto


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2017)

Non mi sorprenderebbe una partita molto sofferta


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2017)

Buona parte del nostro campionato dipende dal trittico Samp-Roma-Inter: se vuoi vincere lo scudo devi vincerle tutte e tre per dare dimostrazione di forza dopo le quattro sberle di Roma.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Buona parte del nostro campionato dipende dal trittico Samp-Roma-Inter: se vuoi vincere lo scudo devi vincerle tutte e tre per dare dimostrazione di forza dopo le quattro sberle di Roma.



Non parliamo di scudo dai, è ridicolo.
Restiamo concentrati sul quarto posto che già sarà durissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2017)

Torniamo alla formazione tipo:


Donnarumma 

Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 

Abate Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez 

Suso Kalinic ​
Vincere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Settembre 2017)

A genova con Samp e Genoa se ci vsi prima di natale è durissima.. dopo sbracano solitamente... donenica dentro l'11 ideale di Montella e poche storie.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Settembre 2017)

Con o senza sofferenza , bisogna uscire da Genova con 3 punti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 
Abate kessie biglia jack rodriguez 
Suso Silva


----------



## Federer90 (21 Settembre 2017)

Rimetterei André Silva, deve avere continuità, non può giocarne una si e tre no. Kalinic accanto a lui e ovviamente Calhanoglu sempre preferito a Bonaventura. Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita assolutamente da vincere anche se non sarà facile


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno sa come sono messi quest anno i blu cerchiati?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2017)

comincia il ciclo di partite toste, se non vinciamo questa lasciamo perdere le successive


----------



## Black (21 Settembre 2017)

partita molto ostica, anche se va detto che rispetto alla scorsa stagione la rosa della Samp si è impoverita (via Schick , Muriel e Skriniar). E se andate a vedere la formazione con cui hanno giocato ieri a Verona lo capirete. 
In ogni caso non sarà facile, dobbiamo giocare con i titolari non esiste fare turnover. Casomai si cambierà qualcuno giovedì contro lo Rijeka.


----------



## distinti (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita importante da vincere prima del ciclo roma inter juve.
Sicuramente no turnover, poi ci sarà una settimana per riposare facendo giocare in Europa League i meno stanchi e chi non ha ancora giocato.
Comunque partita da giocare con un'intensità diversa da quella di ieri.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita tosta ma da vincere. Se vogliamo ambire alla CL non vanno persi punti mai contro le medio-piccole.


----------



## BELOUFA (21 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> partita molto ostica, anche se va detto che rispetto alla scorsa stagione la rosa della Samp si è impoverita (via Schick , Muriel e Skriniar). E se andate a vedere la formazione con cui hanno giocato ieri a Verona lo capirete.
> In ogni caso non sarà facile, dobbiamo giocare con i titolari non esiste fare turnover. Casomai si cambierà qualcuno giovedì contro lo Rijeka.



Bè rispetto a Torino ieri ha fatto riposare Strinic,Sala ma sopratutto la dorsale Barreta, G.Ramirez e Zapata.
Un ottima squadra la samp davvero ben costruita, molto forte fisicamente, tutta gente di passo e buon piede.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Tutti a Marassi!

Senti che puzza di pesce
avete il mare inquinato
bastard* blucerchiato!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa come sono messi quest anno i blu cerchiati?



Per ora imbattuti con 2 vittorie e 2 pareggi ( devono poi recuperare la partita contro la Roma).


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me Montella farà giocare Cutrone e Suso, che in trasferta hanno fatto finora le loro partite migliori.


----------



## Tobi (21 Settembre 2017)

trasferta storicamente difficile per noi ma i 3 punti sono indispensabili. Servirà una squadra aggressiva, che lotta su ogni pallone e cinica davanti. Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Bè rispetto a Torino ieri ha fatto riposare Strinic,Sala ma sopratutto la dorsale Barreta, G.Ramirez e Zapata.
> Un ottima squadra la samp davvero ben costruita, molto forte fisicamente, tutta gente di passo e buon piede.



Il punto forte non sono tanto gli uomini in sè, quanto l'identità tattica data da Giampaolo.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Sampdoria - Milan. *


----------



## kolao95 (21 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Sampdoria - Milan. *




Errore mio. Corretto.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Sicuramente non bisogna far giocare Cutrone su un campo non facile come quello di marassi.. lo terrei per l'EL


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2017)

ragazzi,siamo il milan.vogliamo arrivare in champions,non possiamo avere paura della samp


----------



## 7vinte (21 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Sampdoria - Milan. *



aglia


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

3421
Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Abate Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Chalanoglu
SIiva


----------



## Tobi (21 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 3421
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Abate Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
> ...



Credo che se non domenica, presto si arriverà al 3 4 3 anche perchè altrimenti rischiamo di penalizzare le giocate di suso.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Settembre 2017)

Prevedo molta sofferenza


----------



## Crox93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Con Valeri diventa impissibile
A questo punto non temo ma SPERO nel pareggio


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Credo che se non domenica, presto si arriverà al 3 4 3 anche perchè altrimenti rischiamo di penalizzare le giocate di suso.



Quello che mi auguro anche io


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita rognosissima.


----------



## Otto (21 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Credo che se non domenica, presto si arriverà al 3 4 3 anche perchè altrimenti rischiamo di penalizzare le giocate di suso.



(non ce l'ho con te eh, parlo in generale)

E quindi si penalizza tutta la squadra per non penalizzare un giocatore? 
Noi stiamo faticando a trovare una quadratura a tutta la squadra e poi dovremmo cambiare tutto (perché tra 3412/3421 e 343 c'è un abisso, molti non se ne rendono conto) per venire incontro ad un singolo giocatore? Dai su...
Non stiamo giocando con la Playstation. Ma avete idea di che modulo assurdo sia il 343? Con degli esterni al posto delle punte poi...
È vero che, come diceva Seedorf, conta più l'atteggiamento che il modulo, ma non esageriamo.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita fondamentale per costruire il futuro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2017)

Va beh raga arbitra Valeri , diventa impossibile vincere .


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi auguro anche io



cosa vi augurate, del ritorno di Borini?

A me non sembra logico cambiare tutta la squadra per mettere Suso nella posizione migliore per lui, non stiamo parlando di Ronaldo o Neymar, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Credo che se non domenica, presto si arriverà al 3 4 3 anche perchè altrimenti rischiamo di penalizzare le giocate di suso.



non credo lo farà mai Montella


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> cosa vi augurate, del ritorno di Borini?
> 
> A me non sembra logico cambiare tutta la squadra per mettere Suso nella posizione migliore per lui, non stiamo parlando di Ronaldo o Neymar, con tutto il rispetto.



Che poi ci ha giocato 110' seconda punta, un po' di pazienza no?


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2017)

Temo di più questa partita che non il derby.

Giocare a quell'ora è sempre una tragedia per noi, oltretutto a Marassi dove sia Samp che Genoa si trasformano.

Servirà una partita più che mai attenta la dietro, alla fase difensiva. Per me questa è una gara che si potrà vincere al massimo uno a zero con un gol sporco. 

Se prendiamo gol è finita.


----------



## ultràinside (21 Settembre 2017)

Senza 1 senza X...
che si vinca, punto.
C è già una squadra che ci sta davanti, che ha almeno 5 punti in più del meritato.


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Calabria Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
> Suso Kalinic Bonaventura



Quoto, ma probabilmente lascia Jack a centrocampo e forse mette Abate per Calabria.


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Settembre 2017)

Ma Valeri è il quarto uomo che ha dato il rigore al 95' per il mani di De Sciglio al mer.da stadium?


----------



## krull (21 Settembre 2017)

Partita rognosa e complicata. Ma bisogna passare anche da queste partite per crescere. Perdere o pareggiare non sarebbe una tragedia ma destabilizzerebbe un pó la squadra che dopo la batosta di Roma sta cercando equilibrio e gioco. C'é da vincere forza


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

3-5-1-1

Donnarumma
Musacchio
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Calabria
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura (Calhanoglu)
Rodriguez
Suso
Kalinic*


----------



## Ambrole (22 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 3421
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Abate Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
> ...



Questa è una partita difficile, il turnover lo faremo in EL. Qui dobbiamo mettere i titolari.
Quindi 
Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci romagnoli
Calabria kessie biglia BonaventuraRodriguez
Suso kalinic

Unico dubbio dell' allenatore, scegliere quello più adatto tra Calabria e abate. Sugli altri penso zero dubbi. Calha eventualmente arma tattica a partita in corso.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma Valeri è il quarto uomo che ha dato il rigore al 95' per il mani di De Sciglio al mer.da stadium?



No, quello mi pare fu Doveri (che sarà il Var di questa giornata).
Valeri è quel fenomeno che lo scorso anno espulse Kucka e Niang a Napoli e un paio d'anni fa non ci diede un rigore solare e ci annulló due gol in casa col Verona. I primi episodi che mi vengono in mente..


----------



## galianivatene (22 Settembre 2017)

Gara a mio avviso fondamentale, vincere, magari convincendo, ci darebbe uno slancio importante in vista degli scontri diretti.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 3-5-1-1
> 
> ...



Non mi sorprenderei di vedere Cutrone titolare


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprenderei di vedere Cutrone titolare



Io si sinceramente. Per questa partita deve mettere Suso Kalinic Jack.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io si sinceramente. Per questa partita deve mettere Suso Kalinic Jack.



esatto , senza se e senza ma


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Settembre 2017)

Sarà un pareggio sofferto, purtroppo. A genova abbiamo sempre sofferto.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 3-5-1-1
> 
> ...



Partita da affrontare al massimo delle possibilità, la Samp è una squadra molto insidiosa che gioca molto bene. Ci vuole indiscutibilmente la formazione migliore e una grande prestazione.

Suso tra le linee è fondamentale per non avere inferiorità numerica a metà campo.

Tra Jack e Hakan scelgo Jack in questo momento.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Se dovesse giocare Calhanoglu e non Bonaventura sarà 3421 e non 3511.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io si sinceramente. Per questa partita deve mettere Suso Kalinic Jack.



Esatto.
Partita tosta, "all'italiana", ci sarà da fare a sportellate e ci vogliono uomini abituati ad un certo tipo di gioco spezzettato, fisico come nel nostro campionato.

Unica nota positiva: Quagliarella non ci segna praticamente mai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sarà un pareggio sofferto, purtroppo. A genova abbiamo sempre sofferto.



In questi anni abbiamo sofferto ovunque, con le squadre ridicole con cui scendevamo in campo anche le neopromosse erano ostacoli temibili.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2017)

Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2017)

Formazione buona, con però l'incognita suso che in quella posizione con l'Udinese è stato fumoso


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset



Sky invece dice che con tutta probabilità giocherà di nuovo Calhanoglu, staremo a vedere


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sky invece dice che con tutta probabilità giocherà di nuovo Calhanoglu, staremo a vedere



Lo spero..anche se come dicono molti è una partita maschia Calhanoglu ha dimostrato di far bene anche la fase difensiva


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sky invece dice che con tutta probabilità giocherà di nuovo Calhanoglu, staremo a vedere



L'asse Bonucci-Biglia-Calhanoglu è per me la base


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2017)

Per ora le partite ostiche meglio le giochi Jack


----------



## krull (23 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora le partite ostiche meglio le giochi Jack



Anche no. Malissimo in questo inizio di stagione. Perde innumerevoli palloni, non aiuta in fase difensiva e mercoledì quando è entrato in campo è stato irritante tanto quanto Suso. Non so sia è un problema di condizione o di convinzione.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2017)

Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:


----------



## impero rossonero (23 Settembre 2017)

2 cose mi terrorizzano per la partita con la samp: Calabria difensore (VEDI LAZIO) e Valeri arbitro ( di Roma e quindi in chiaro conflitto di interessi) che contro di noi in passato ne ha combinate di tutti i colori...


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2017)

Gioca Calhanoglu. Ottimo.
3421 e non 3511 come i giorrnali continuano a scrivere.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2017)

Genova sto arrivando. 
Eeeeeeee ODIO GENOVA


----------



## Sotiris (23 Settembre 2017)

Valeri e Montella saranno i due fattori negativi di questa partita.
Speriamo che la squadra vinca nonostante questi due elementi.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Anche no. Malissimo in questo inizio di stagione. Perde innumerevoli palloni, non aiuta in fase difensiva e mercoledì quando è entrato in campo è stato irritante tanto quanto Suso. Non so sia è un problema di condizione o di convinzione.



Esatto..non capisco perché Bonaventura in questo stato deve giocare al posto di Calhanoglu


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:



Borini? In queste partite dobbiamo fare questi esperimenti?


----------



## VonVittel (23 Settembre 2017)

Vi prego Valeri no. 
Non è possibile. 

Ci vogliono proprio affossare


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Anche no. Malissimo in questo inizio di stagione. Perde innumerevoli palloni, non aiuta in fase difensiva e mercoledì quando è entrato in campo è stato irritante tanto quanto Suso. Non so sia è un problema di condizione o di convinzione.



dai su è entrato a partita finita, il peggiore in campo poi è stato proprio il turco...

Non basta spezzare le reni all'Austria Vienna



Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:



Per che motivo dovrebbe fare due panchine di fila Musacchio?


----------



## Gabry (23 Settembre 2017)

Se vuoi che Suso impari a fare la seconda punta inizi col farlo entrare nel secondo tempo, non lo fai partire titolare come fosse una partita di allenamento.
Non la vedo bene così.
Non è una partita in cui fare esperimenti per "abituare" giocatori. Vedi Suso e vedi Borini.
Sono sicuro che se scendiamo in campo così saremo sterili in attacco.
Stiamo sottovalutando l'avversario.
Non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2017)

Un po' ovunque viene dato Zapata per Musacchio. Mah..


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:




.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Settembre 2017)

*Probabile formazione secondo Sky: 3-5-1-1
Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2017)

Sarà *3421*
Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci romagnoli
Borini Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Bonaventura
Kalinic


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky: 3-5-1-1
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*



Mah


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione secondo Sky: 3-5-1-1
> Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*



Di Stefano in collegamento ha detto che gioca Zapata.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano in collegamento ha detto che gioca Zapata.



Si me l'ero perso, risolto ora.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Settembre 2017)

Ma perché musacchio in panchina?


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma perché musacchio in panchina?



Scelta assurda del mediocre

Per come la vedo io secondo me quel pivello ha paura di Duvan Zapata e mette uno che magari fisicamente dovrebbe tenere di più..dovrebbe....


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Zapata
Bonucci
Romagnoli
Abate
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Rodriguez
Suso
Kalinic*


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano in collegamento ha detto che gioca Zapata.



allora non gioca


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Zapata
> ...



Dobbiamo vincere domani. Altrimenti possiamo nasconderti.Se vuoi la CL non puoi lasciare punti contro la Sampdoria dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2017)

Vinciamo in scioltezza, 3-0


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere domani. Altrimenti possiamo nasconderti.Se vuoi la CL non puoi lasciare punti contro la Sampdoria dai


Concordo


----------



## Ambrole (23 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gioca Calhanoglu. Ottimo.
> 3421 e non 3511 come i giorrnali continuano a scrivere.



Secondo me è uno sbaglio...finora ha fatto bene solo contro gli austriaci..e quella non la si può considerare una partita. Mi fido più di jack. La panchina per musacchio sarebbe incomprensibile. Secondo me alla fine metterà dentro i titolari, quindi jack al posto del Turco e musacchio regolarmente in campo a meno che non abbia avuto guai fisici. Finora è stato il nostro miglior difensore, non avrebbe senso tenerlo fuori con la Samp e poi farlo giocare contro dei dilettanti in EL


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (23 Settembre 2017)

Match difficile. Le squadre di Giampaolo giocano bene e la Samp ultimamente mi sembra molto gasata. Se uscissimo da questo incontro con un pareggio mi riterrei soddisfatto


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2017)

Smoking Bianco Kakà ha scritto:


> Match difficile. Le squadre di Giampaolo giocano bene e la Samp ultimamente mi sembra molto gasata. Se uscissimo da questo incontro con un pareggio mi riterrei soddisfatto



concordo in pieno, oppure prendiamo il volo come tutti attendiamo giocando la partita della svolta, chissà..io ci spero sempre


----------



## simone316 (23 Settembre 2017)

Spero che Bonaventura sia molto più in forma rispetto alla partita contro la Spal...


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2017)

Stanotte si parte. ODIO GENOVA


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Scelta assurda del mediocre
> 
> Per come la vedo io secondo me quel pivello ha paura di Duvan Zapata e mette uno che magari fisicamente dovrebbe tenere di più..dovrebbe....



Puttosto è il contrario.. fisicamente musacchio tiene pià di Zapata.. ma agri ha fatto questa scelta perchè zapata è veloce e potrebbe tenere Duvan se parte in progressione


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Zapata
> ...




.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (23 Settembre 2017)

Montella sta bocciando metà campagna acquisti. Ok che le prestazioni di Silva e Calhanoglu contro la SPAL sono state negative, però non mi pare che abbia tutta questa voglia di costruire qualcosa attorno a loro, anzi. Mi domando se questi acquisti + Borini e Musacchio siano stati concordati.


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (23 Settembre 2017)

Montella è quello che è


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2017)

I nuovi acquisti non si adatteranno mai al campionato se li panchina 2 volte su 3 .


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I nuovi acquisti non si adatteranno mai al campionato se li panchina 2 volte su 3 .



Dobbiamo perdere punti per far adattare la gente?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Settembre 2017)

Sempre più fondamentale.. roma, napoli, juve vittoriose, inter in casa col genoa...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Montella sta bocciando metà campagna acquisti. Ok che le prestazioni di Silva e Calhanoglu contro la SPAL sono state negative, però non mi pare che abbia tutta questa voglia di costruire qualcosa attorno a loro, anzi. Mi domando se questi acquisti + Borini e Musacchio siano stati concordati.



Montella non ha bocciato nessuno.. li sta gestendo benissimo, quando saranno pronti giocheranno più spesso.


----------



## Kaw (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Zapata
> ...


Mi stupisce solo l'assenza di Musacchio.
Per il resto tutto preventivabile, è una partita molto complicata e Andrè Silva è meglio che al massimo entri a partita in corso, o rischia di non toccarla mai. E in una partita così meglio Jack di Calha.
Speriamo Suso sia in giornata.


----------



## Carlo.A (23 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Puttosto è il contrario.. fisicamente musacchio tiene pià di Zapata.. ma agri ha fatto questa scelta perchè zapata è veloce e potrebbe tenere Duvan se parte in progressione



Oppure lo conosce bene come giocatore giocandoci in nazionale insieme


----------



## Aalpacaaa (23 Settembre 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Montella non ha bocciato nessuno.. li sta gestendo benissimo, quando saranno pronti giocheranno più spesso.



Silva ha giocato una partita da titolare su 5 in campionato. Probabilmente salterà anche quella di domani. Ti sembra più gestire o bocciare?


----------



## Ambrole (23 Settembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Silva ha giocato una partita da titolare su 5 in campionato. Probabilmente salterà anche quella di domani. Ti sembra più gestire o bocciare?


Vabeh ma lo hai visto giocare Silva?????
Ha segnato solo contro la polisportiva disperati e l ASD tristezza
In questo momento vedo più pronto addirittura cutrone.
Io lo farei maturare con calma in EL, mettendolo dentro in campionato a risultato acquisito o dal primo minuto in partite tipo Verona e Benevento in casa.
Fuori casa con la Samp per forza ci si affida ai titolari


----------



## Aalpacaaa (23 Settembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Vabeh ma lo hai visto giocare Silva?????
> Ha segnato solo contro la polisportiva disperati e l ASD tristezza
> In questo momento vedo più pronto addirittura cutrone.
> Io lo farei maturare con calma in EL, mettendolo dentro in campionato a risultato acquisito o dal primo minuto in partite tipo Verona e Benevento in casa.
> Fuori casa con la Samp per forza ci si affida ai titolari



Sono sempre stato scettico su Silva e mi sono beccato parecchi insulti. Il mio discorso non era sulle sue qualità, lo considero un buon giovane e nulla più, ma sul trattamento di Montella, a torto o a ragione (per me più a ragione, anche se Kalinic e Cutrone non è che sono proprio chissà che centravanti).


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Zapata
> ...




.


----------



## Carlo.A (23 Settembre 2017)

A me piacerebbe vederli spesso insieme i due attaccanti come a Vienna e mercoledì anche perché secondo me più gioca più prende fiducia Silva.
Però ci sta anche questa gestione con questo quadrato dietro Kalinic, con giocatori di regia, palleggio, inserimento.
Lui da punta lavora molto bene da pivot


Io non sono amante della difesa a 3 ma ci sta anche continuare a giocare con la formazione simile a Milan-Udinese. Specie adesso che avremo un tour de force. Se da buona compattezza ben venga però a volte giocherei con un marcatore in meno.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo vincere per forza, ragazzi. Gobbi e Napol fanno un campionato a parte, la Roma sta carburando e le melme rappresentato un'insidia per la zona Champions. Vincere, vincere, anche con un autogol al novantesimo. Contano solo i tre punti, ma bisogna farli senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Carlo.A (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere per forza, ragazzi. Gobbi e Napol fanno un campionato a parte, la Roma sta carburando e le melme rappresentato un'insidia per la zona Champions. Vincere, vincere, anche con un autogol al novantesimo. Contano solo i tre punti, ma bisogna farli senza se e senza ma.



Più che altro arriva in un momento particolare.
Prima di uno scontro diretto.
Se vogliamo oltre la Lazio prima vera sfida contro un avversario che presenta più insidie.
Prima partita di un calendario tosto.

I 3 punti contano ma una prestazione matura in vista della Roma a san siro mi andrebbe bene uguale. Quella per me è da centrare a tutti i costi.

Non è facile per nessuno il Ferraris.


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Settembre 2017)

È dura, è dura... un pareggio non lo schiferei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo perdere punti per far adattare la gente?



Detta così però sembra quasi che Silva e Calha siano scarti che fanno perdere le partite.

Si può girare lo stesso discorso con il fatto che rischiamo punti con Suso che si deve adattare al nuovo ruolo.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Silva ha giocato una partita da titolare su 5 in campionato. Probabilmente salterà anche quella di domani. Ti sembra più gestire o bocciare?



ne riparleremo tra qualche partita..


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere per forza, ragazzi. Gobbi e Napol fanno un campionato a parte, la Roma sta carburando e le melme rappresentato un'insidia per la zona Champions. Vincere, vincere, anche con un autogol al novantesimo. Contano solo i tre punti, ma bisogna farli senza se e senza ma.



Perfetto.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Milanista (24 Settembre 2017)

Partitaccia, importantissima, che dirà molto dei progressi fatti nell'ultimo mese. Forza Milan.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere per forza, ragazzi. Gobbi e Napol fanno un campionato a parte, la Roma sta carburando e le melme rappresentato un'insidia per la zona Champions. Vincere, vincere, anche con un autogol al novantesimo. Contano solo i tre punti, ma bisogna farli senza se e senza ma.


Giusto. Non mi importa del bel giuoco. L'importante è vincere.


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2017)

speriamo montella non ci metta il suo con qualche formazione a ***** come contro la lazio.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Se vincessimo saremmo a un ottimo punto. Sarà una partita difficile


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

oggi dobbiamo dare un segno importante di crescita, anche non vincere non sarebbe un dramma (un pareggio con una buona prestazione mi piacerebbe), vincere giocando male vuol dire essere come l'inter di mou , squadra iniziata e finita in poco tempo senza lasciare tracce per il futuro.
dobbiamo migliorare la nostra identita' di gioco e di squadra, per un futuro roseo conta moltissimo tanto quanto i risultati ,invero fondamentali ovviamente soprattutto quest'anno, per farci tornare ad un certo livello di appetibilita' per i campioni che, si spera, verranno.
Molto curioso sulla prestazione di bonaventura, speriamo che piano piano torni quel bel giocatore che ci ricordiamo, forza JACK!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Vabeh ma lo hai visto giocare Silva?????
> Ha segnato solo contro la polisportiva disperati e l ASD tristezza
> In questo momento vedo più pronto addirittura cutrone.
> Io lo farei maturare con calma in EL, mettendolo dentro in campionato a risultato acquisito o dal primo minuto in partite tipo Verona e Benevento in casa.
> Fuori casa con la Samp per forza ci si affida ai titolari



A dire il vero anche Cutrone ha segnato solo contro i disperati eh


----------



## Pitermilanista (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo dico chiaro e tondo, non vedo alcuna possibilità di vittoria oggi, troviamo l'avversario più scorbutico e in forma fuori dalle prime 3 (tra le 3 metto la Roma, e la becchiamo alla prossima, pessimo calendario). Stesse premesse di Roma con la Lazio: squadra in formissima, quadrata, motivata, amalgamata. La vedo nera.

Detto questo, dovessimo vincere sarebbe a mio parere un colpo pesantissimo e portatore di entusiasmo e convinzione pazzesche. Speriamo.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Questa è la classica partita che negli ultimi anni ha avuto un copione ben definito: approccio sbagliato --> gol subito --> solo dopo il gol preso iniziamo a giocare. 
Con Bonucci e Biglia in campo è inammissibile che si possa sbagliare approccio quest'anno. Bisogna martellare sin da subito.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Stanotte si parte. ODIO GENOVA



Ah, non te l' avevo ancora detto.

Ma da qualche settimana sei il diventato mio idolo , sei troppo forte . 

Sono settimane che scrivi post sui tuoi movimenti nelle varie trasferte per seguire il Milan, tutti interventi estemporanei che non c' entrano nulla con i topic, infatti nessuno ti risponde.

Ma sei il mio idolo lo stesso  , non ti sto prendendo in giro!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Partita che non va presa sotto gamba. Formazione ancora una volta oscena, bocciato per l'ennesima volta Silva, l'acquisto più caro in attacco. Forza Milan, bisogna vincere nonostante la capra in panchina.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Altro weekend altra formazione sbagliata.
Continua così Montella 
Speriamo di portare a casa i 3 punti nonostante sto mediocre.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan:

Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso, Kalinic


Formazione Samp

Puggioni; Bereszynski, Silvestre, Regini, Strinic; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Ramirez; Quagliarella, D. Zapat*


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Settembre 2017)

*Formazioni ufficiali: Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Puggioni; Bereszinsky, Silvestre, Regini, Strinic; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Ramirez; Zapata, Quagliarella.
Milan (3-5-1-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali: Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Puggioni; Bereszinsky, Silvestre, Regini, Strinic; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Ramirez; Zapata, Quagliarella.
> Milan (3-5-1-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*



Bene! Forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo di non ripetere la vergogna vista con la Spal


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso, Kalinic
> 
> ...



Spero in una ripresa di Suso e Bonaventura, ma soprattutto in una vittoria. Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali: Sampdoria (4-3-1-2): Puggioni; Bereszinsky, Silvestre, Regini, Strinic; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Ramirez; Zapata, Quagliarella.
> Milan (3-5-1-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso; Kalinic.*



Si è letto che Montella avrebbe storto il naso su Skriniar, quest'estate, insistendo per Musacchio.
Ora Musacchio è diventata la riserva di uno come Zapata??!


----------



## 1972 (24 Settembre 2017)

causa battesimo non potro vederla. l unica cosa che posso fare è pregare.commentate ragazzi.amen


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non ripetere la vergogna vista con la Spal



Ma speriamo di sì 

Speriamo siano tutte partite così fino alla fine


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Bah.. ancora Zapata ed Abate


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso, Kalinic
> 
> ...



Abate? Zapata? Ma siamo matti?


----------



## koti (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bah.. ancora Zapata ed Abate





Albijol ha scritto:


> Abate? Zapata? Ma siamo matti?


Con Conti e Calabria fuori chi dovrebbe mettere al posto di Abate?


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Si è letto che Montella avrebbe storto il naso su Skriniar, quest'estate, insistendo per Musacchio.
> Ora Musacchio è diventata la riserva di uno come Zapata??!


Se è così ha fatto bene
Però fallo giocare dai..vedere ancora Zapata è assurdo


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Conti e Calabria fuori chi dovrebbe mettere al posto di Abate?



CHiunque


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Conti e Calabria fuori chi dovrebbe mettere al posto di Abate?



La scelta di Abate purtroppo è obbligata, ma permettimi di provare disgusto nel dover ancora vedere quell'ameba in campo.

La conferma di Zapata non mi piace per nulla, vuol dire che non ritiene Musacchio affidabile in certe sfide. Posso capire se Montella non veda ancora pronti Calha e Silva, ma Musacchio finora non ha steccato mezza partita e viene da un campionato ultracompetitivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Si è letto che Montella avrebbe storto il naso su Skriniar, quest'estate, insistendo per Musacchio.
> Ora Musacchio è diventata la riserva di uno come Zapata??!


Dai, ma quale riserva! Li sta semplicemente ruotando.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Portiamo a casa 3 punti.. forza ragazzi


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Conti e Calabria fuori chi dovrebbe mettere al posto di Abate?



Ma gli rispondi anche in modo serio?


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo di sì
> 
> Speriamo siano tutte partite così fino alla fine


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non ripetere la vergogna vista con la Spal


"La vergogna"


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata ci farà perdere la partita, vedrete


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso, Kalinic
> 
> ...



Quello che volete, ma qualsiasi risultati oltre alla vittoria, è inutile. La prossima c'è la Roma. Ed ci siamo già giocati un bonus sconfitta contro la Lazio.

Da vincere oggi e vincere contro la Roma. Anzi da vincerle proprio tutte.. n


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> .



Questa stagione sembriamo lo stesso utente con due nick diversi


----------



## ghettoprollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Va bene tutto ragazzi, ognuno ha il suo punto di vista. Però siamo diventati una tifoseria "isterica", non ci va bene niente. Se avesse giocato Calabria staremmo inneggiando ad Abate, gioca Abate perché sono tutti indisponibili: "Ma siamo matti?", Silva in panchina -> "Il nostro campione non può stare in panchina", Silva gioca e non segna -> "Non è pronto per la serie A", stesso discorso per Cutrone.

A parere mio il mr sta seguendo un percorso che prevede l'inserimento graduale di alcuni nuovi, in rotazione con gli altri giocatori. Chi ha bisogno di trovare condizione, chi fiducia, affiatamento coi compagni e confidenza con i meccanismi. Abbiamo bisogno di 13/14 titolari, che siano pronti nel momento del bisogno e per fare questo bisogna portare avanti più giocatori possibile.
A differenza, tra l'altro, degli ultimi anni, in cui eravamo costretti a forzare certe situazioni per mancanza di alternative.

Ritengo ci voglia un po più di equilibrio e pazienza, in generale nei confronti della squadra e nello specifico verso Montella, che può piacere o meno, ma è il nostro allenatore e va sostenuto al pari dei giocatori che decide di mandare in campo.

Forza Milan!


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Musacchio in panchina oggi non ha un cavolo di senso. Poche balle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> Donnarumma; Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez; Suso, Kalinic
> 
> ...



Zapata in campo e Musacchio in panca....
Bah.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, ma quale riserva! Li sta semplicemente ruotando.



Il problema è che Musacchio è rimasto in panca anche Mercoledì..quindi il discorso rotazione non regge


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella con Zapata vuole un giocatore che fisicamente contrasti DuvanZapata, non c'è altra spiegazione credo...

speriamo il bene 

ah la Samp non ha mai perso fin'ora...secondo me facciam il colpaccio


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Settembre 2017)

Oggi segna jack


----------



## milanhearts (24 Settembre 2017)

Forza Milan


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questa stagione sembriamo lo stesso utente con due nick diversi



Sempre contro i tafazzi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Iniziata


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate si fa subito riconoscere


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Che piedi Bonucci


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

finita


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Rigore assurdo ma vergognatevi!


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma come fai a dare un rigore del genere?! Valeri assurdo.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma che c....

Ma vaff...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Chiama il Var asino


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma che rigore è^


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente ha chiamato il Var sto somaro


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi questo è in malafede


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente ha chiamato il Var sto somaro


Speriamo bene


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Viva il Var.

Sia benedetto.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma menomale! Lo aveva visto solo lui


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Annullato!!!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma non è rigore in nessun modo possibile! Se lo doveva amputare il braccio?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Sarebbe stato scandaloso dare quel rigore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Se dava un rigore del genere era da manicomio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Aveva già rovinato la partita sto *********


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Senza il Var saremmo partiti sotto, e ingiustamente, sia oggi che domenica scorsa...


----------



## diavolo (24 Settembre 2017)

Valeri le proverà tutte per farci perdere


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mamma che arbitro...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Che disastro mamma mia


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Sì, ma svegliatevi, cacchio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

E anche Bonucci oggi la fa....


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Valeri è una sentenza da sempre contro di noi.
Grazie VAR.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Anche jack la sbaglia facile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Basta un po con questi lanci lunghi, vediamo di cominciare a giocarla a terra


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate sei imbarazzante


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate in un sol colpo perde palla e fa pure fallo...che impedito, per Dio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Si ma iniziamo a giocare !


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

che inizio imbarazzante... speriamo si sveglino quanto prima


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan ha una rosa superiore alla Sampdoria.
Non può iniziare la partita così.
Totalmente surclassati tatticamente da Giampaolo.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

La vedo proprio bene oggi... Kalinic isolato in attacco, e centrocampo col solito Abate e Bonaventure che gira a vuoto...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Messi sotto da quel mediocre di Giampaolo..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

La solita partita in sofferenza..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Cercasi gioco corale. Non esiste. Cambiano interpreti, ma il non-gioco resta.


Abate e un osceno.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Solito schifo per ora.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

12 minuti indecenti.
Squadra che non sa assolutamente cosa fare, messa in campo come al parco.


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Abate in un sol colpo perde palla e fa pure fallo...che impedito, per Dio



E ora ha fatto il suo solito cross di m.... quanto perdiamo senza Conti...


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Per fortuna non è disponibile la riserva di Rodriguez altrimenti Montella avrebbe lasciato fuori pure lo svizzero...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Musacchio è rimasto in panca anche Mercoledì..quindi il discorso rotazione non regge


Regge invece, perché, probabilmente, Montella vorrà il trio Musacchio-Bonucci-Romagnoli sia contro la Roma che contro l'Inter; quindi, per spremerlo più avanti, lo fa riposare di più adesso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Non si può giocare così ..


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate totalmente solo e con tutto il tempo sbaglia il cross di 4-5 metri...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Troppi pochi giocatori in area della Samp e troppo spazio tra centrocampo e difesa: soliti errori in partenza che stentano ad essere risolti. Solita partita di patimenti mi sa.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ottimo difensore Zapata altro che musacchio.... Che vergogna.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Giochiamo veramente male, poche storie...

Montella sarebbe da defenestrare nonostante i risultati...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Siamo sistematicamente in ritardo su ogni palla. E' inconcepibile questo.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

Lungi da me difendere la prestazione al momento mediocre di oggi, ma comunque la Samp è una squadra ostica che sta giocando nel suo campo, inoltre noi siamo senza alcuni elementi importanti.
Direi di aspettare almeno qualche altro minuto, prima di attaccare i nostri.


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Non si possono sempre regalare 2/3 uomini all'avversario in avvio gara.
Questo Bonaventura è inutile e irritante...questo Abate riesce a fare anche peggio.
Suso come "seconda punta" è efficace come uno stuzzicadenti per aprire una scatola di pelati.

Onestamente Montella inizia a rompere i maroni anche a me.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Madonna Abate amputategli le gambe vi prego


----------



## andre85 (24 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Abate totalmente solo e con tutto il tempo sbaglia il cross di 4-5 metri...


sfondi una porta aperta con me. quando gli arriva è palla persa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Una squadra con la rosa come la nostro non puo giocare un calcio talmente osceno fatto da lanci a caso. Non puo essere.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Si ma alziamo sti ritmi, perchè così...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Sono bastati Lazie e Sampdoria un paio di squadre con una organizzazione tattica sufficiente ed il nostro "gioco" è andato a farsi benedire..

E tutti a esaltarsi contro Crotone Cagliari Spal..


----------



## Liuke (24 Settembre 2017)

Imbarazzante


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan oggi è entra entrato un campo con la mentalità di una da metà classifica e cerca di limitare i danni...


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Maledetto Montella
E Zapata
Kalinic isolatissimo


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

che obbrobrio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Ancora non siamo entrati in campo


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Prima o poi segnano, noi se va bene faremo un paio di tiri in 90 minuti


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Gioco imbarazzante.
Zero idee di gioco.
Per vedere qualcosa di decente chi dobbiamo comprare a Montella?
Modric, Alli e Cavani?
Uno scempio..


----------



## Liuke (24 Settembre 2017)

Via montella. Basta e’ un mediocre


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Spiegatemi ancora perché è giusto che in campo ci sia Zapata e non Musacchio...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Giampaolo ragazzi Gaimpaolo...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Milan disastroso per il momento


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata... mamma mia che indecenza.
Ma quando capiremo che dobbiamo correre ed essere più cattivi degli altri? Se non li superiamo con il gioco, com'è evidente, non possiamo stare a guardarli mentre arrivano prima su tutti i palloni. Cagliari e Lazio non hanno insegnato niente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Giochiamo peggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Settembre 2017)

Il gol è nell'aria. Giocando così si perde


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha preparato benissimo la partita.
Ha detto a tutti di non giocare.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Inizieremo a giocare quando prenderemo gol mi sa.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

A me basta che si vince. Ma con questi ritmi sarà dura...


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ci stanno scherzando.
L'unica è risolverla con una giocata di un singolo. Certo arrivare almeno in area sarebbe opportuno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Imbarazzanti, senza voglia e senza uno straccio di schemi ma tutto lasciato totalmente al caso e ai singoli.


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

La Sampdoria fa il MIlan...noi facciamo il Benevento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Giampaolo ragazzi Gaimpaolo...



La Samp ha un giropalla nettamente superiore al nostro. E qualcosa di inspiegabile. Nelle ultime stagioni ok, non c'erano giocatori di qualita. Ma ora la nostra rosa ha qualita, qui e nettamente l'allenatore ad essere il problema. Non e possibile che dopo 6 giornate piu Euro League siamo ancora qui senza un minimo di gioco corale, senza un minimo di movimento squadra. E tutto casuale, diversi giocatori sono persi per il campo (Suso e Bonaventura). Non va bene cosi. Non va proprio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Squadra senza personalità. D'altronde l'allenatore non ne ha, come potrebbe averne la squadra!?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

20 minuti di nulla. Siamo destinati a soffrire ogni dannatissima partita, boh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessie già si è capito che oggi sbaglierà tutti i passaggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Nemmeno dici "stiamo facendo una fase difensiva".. no stiamo facendo proprio schifo. Non c'è organizzazione, confusione nessuno non capisce nulla lanci a random..


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

lancio lungo per la spizzata di Kalinic: ecco lo schema del fenomeno che ne ha vinte 8/9


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Che partita di m... che stiamo facendo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ci stanno scherzando.
> L'unica è risolverla con una giocata di un singolo. Certo arrivare almeno in area sarebbe opportuno.



L'unico singolo che puo inventarsi il gol e' Suso ma gioca in una posizione in cui non si trova molto al momento


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Loro coprono il campo molto bene, noi no.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2017)

3-5-2 Mazzarriano...roba che speravo di non rivedere mai più in un campo di calcio...


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non ci muoviamo dalla nostra metà campo...


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessie oggi è tornato scarpone...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Peggior inizio di questo non me lo ricordo onestamente.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Cerchiamo di portare a casa un pareggio che sarebbe oro. Ad oggi loro sono nettamente superiori


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma che sta facendo Kessie?


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma cosa fannooooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Levate Kessie dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Per fortuna non mi sono fidato delle statistiche farlocche. Giochi 5 partite e 3 delle quali contro Spal Crotone e Cagliari cosa volete che valgano? Abbiamo subito pochi tiri ah certo oggi ci stanno prendendo a pesci in faccia.


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

il nostro grande tattico ci ha messo bene in campo non c'è che dire...poi una curiosità, mi spiegate a cosa serve un bonaventura così?!


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Settembre 2017)

Finora imbarazzanti.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma leva sto Bonaventura...


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Complimenti a Montella


----------



## SmokingBianco (24 Settembre 2017)

kessiè non sta in piedi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Jack irriconoscibile


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Biglia che perde palla cosi ti fa capire che oggi verremo umiliati


----------



## andre85 (24 Settembre 2017)

dobbiamo solo sperare di non prendere goal sto prima tempo e ce montella i svegli nella ripresa perche oggi siamo ridicoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Bonaventura lo fa apposta


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non riusciamo a fare un contropiede...


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2017)

I primi 25 minuti male...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Oggi piedi a banana proprio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo Bonaventura, che schifo


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma che apertura era?
Jack mi spiace dirlo ma è vomitevole.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessie incredibile..


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Togliete il sosia scarso di Kessie dal campo!


----------



## andre85 (24 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a fare un contropiede...



Non riusciamo a fare un azione in generale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Col Kessie di oggi si gioca in 10 contro 12, ci farà prendere gol.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma basta perdere palla Kessie.
BASTA.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Togliete I Raiola's boys


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

deve fare il 3-4-3 intanto.
con questa formazione che ha scelto, intanto, è l'unica cosa che ha un senso.
sposta Bonaventura alto a sinistra, con Suso alto a destra.
intanto per limitare i danni di una impostazione tattica indecente.


----------



## Kaw (24 Settembre 2017)

Siamo osceni e messi malissimo in campo


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Fuori Bonaventura e Kessie, dentro uno tra Cutrone e A. Silva e Locatelli. Così passiamo al 3-4-1-2 con Suso che giostra dietro le 2 punte. Lanci lunghi e spera in Dio...ma almeno ne abbiamo 2 davanti


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Quanto scommettete che Napoli e Roma passeggeranno allegramente contro questi?


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Quasi quasi torno a studiare.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Settembre 2017)

Mica che Bonaventura gioca per direttive di Raiola? A pensar male..


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella resta a Genova ti prego


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma il senso di giocarsela coi lanci lunghi con Suso e non André Silva?


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Sto Quagliairiello sembra Garrincha...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

molto male fino adesso.. svegliamoci


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Ci si mette anche Biglia...
Kessie, a parte Spal e Craiova, è stato imbarazzante in tutte le partite,letteralmente imbarazzante. Montella riuscirebbe a mettere in difficoltà anche Modric e Kroos. 
Non c'è niente che funzioni, niente. O abbiamo buttato via 200 milioni o questo è una pippa mai vista.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Mezz’ora .. e neanche un tiro..


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella maledetto.

Non si può uscire palla a terra dai rinvii dal fondo se hai una catena Zapata, Kessie ed Abate a destra.
Ha la melma nel cervello??


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mica che Bonaventura gioca per direttive di Raiola? A pensar male..



Ci ho pensato pure io


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Fuori Bonaventura dentro Hakan, fuori Kessie dentro Locatelli, fuori Suso dentro Silva.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Settembre 2017)

Basta una Sampdoria qualunque per mettere a nudo tutta la nostra inconsistenza. Troppa confusione tattica e mentale, poca cattiveria e determinazione = sconfitta scontata


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

Mezzora e nemmeno un tiro in porta. Che palle


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Non abbiamo nessuno schema


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Se ci sciogliamo così alle difficoltà stiamo messi veramente male..
Le prossime sono Roma e derby mah..


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

La mancanza di un vero centrocampista da interno sinistro si sente. Oltre L’inutile gioco, o non gioco che sia, di Montella. Stiamo affrontando la Sampdoria come se fossimo la spal.


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2017)

Calma...


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

se il mediocre non fa nessun cambio all'intervallo è da esonero immediato.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Qui segnano


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ci si mette anche Biglia...
> Kessie, a parte Spal e Craiova, è stato imbarazzante in tutte le partite,letteralmente imbarazzante. Montella riuscirebbe a mettere in difficoltà anche Modric e Kroos.
> Non c'è niente che funzioni, niente. O abbiamo buttato via 200 milioni o questo è una pippa mai vista.



Hahahahah , tutto finito ... siamo morti spariamoci


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Abbiamo cambiato società
Abbiamo cambiato Magazzinieri
Abbiamo cambiato giocatori
Abbiamo speso 200 mln
Abbiamo cambiato privamera
Abbiamo cambiato gli allenatori di tutte le giovanili del Milan
Abbiamo cambiato modulo
Non abbiamo cambiato Montella..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non riesco più a vederla, mi terrò aggiornato leggendo i commenti qui. Una partita così imbarazzante non l'ho mai vista.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Io a questo punto inizio ad avere paura per le prossime due ... ho paura di tornare a casa con 0 punti


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

la squadra è messa in campo come la potrebbe mettere chiunque di noi, senza organizzazione, idee di gioco e schemi.
non c'è alcuna trama tattica.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Davanti bisogna mettere 3 giocatori.

O 1 punta con dietro due trequartisti, o due punte con il trequartista o il tridente.

Con una punta non combiniamo nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

Alzare Bonaventura a sinistra e allargare Suso a destra? 3-4-3...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma Bonaventura che salta come una scimmia?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma a Suso hanno vietato di stare in area di rigore?


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Le prossime partite con Roma e Inter penso perderemo entrambe 3 o 4 a zero


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Nessuno che prova a fare il rischio di giocata e magari portarsi via uomoni e crearsi superiorità numerica.. tutti che si limitano a fare il compitino e scaricare la palla all'indietro


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

Non mi piace come stiamo giocando ma questi maledetti stanno picchiando tantissimo. Samp sempre una delle nostre bestie nere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma a Suso hanno vietato di stare in area di rigore?


Suso mi sta snervando. 
Deve capire che non è la squadra che gioca per lui, ma lui che deve mettersi a servizio della squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma Suso e in campo? Letteralmente invisibile. Siamo in 10 (contando anche i fantasmi bonaventura e Kessie).

In questo Milan di Montella non si intravede proprio niente di buono. giocatori palesemente in difficolta, messi in campo malissimo.


----------



## kipstar (24 Settembre 2017)

se abbiamo timore della samp.....auguri....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahah , tutto finito ... siamo morti spariamoci



Kessie comunque è vero che in alcune partite è letteralmente un danno. Ha giocato bene nei preliminari di EL, col Crotone e in parte con la Spal, per il resto è stato a tratti dannoso.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella che fissa il vuoto perchè non sa che fare
In che mani siamo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Queste sono le partite che DEVI vincere se vuoi la CL. Rogna o non rogna.. chi pensava di andare in Cl vincendo contro Spal e Crotone e Cagliari ci si sbagliava

Abbiamo perso con la Lazio e seppure non vinciamo oggi, allora boh


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Quasi 40 minuti e non siamo scesi in campo


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Madonna santa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Scalcia Bonaventura da dietro. Nessun giallo. Valeri solito fenomeno con noi


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ebrezza da tempi Allegriani...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Mammamia Dollarumma per fortuna che c'è sto fenomeno


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

basta kessie basta levalo


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> se abbiamo timore della samp.....auguri....



Timore? Ci stanno dando lezione di calcio...e abbiamo già rischiato di prenderne 2...come minimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Troppi errori a centrocampo, troppi...


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Montella che fissa il vuoto perchè non sa che fare
> In che mani siamo


Ma uno che ritiene Kalinic il suo attaccante ideale cosa vuoi che faccia?

Un somaro non può allenare, tutto qua.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (24 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia assenza di gioco totale.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

avevo detto che per oggi temevo VALERI e MONTELLA, e infatti....


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata che sembra Ronaldo


----------



## Garrincha (24 Settembre 2017)

L'Inter con Crotone e Bologna non ha offerto prestazioni migliori ma c'era chi avrebbe cambiato con Spalletti su due piedi.

Non capisco le critiche a Giampaolo come se fosse l'ultimo degli allenatori, dopo il disastro col Cagliari le sue squadre hanno sempre giocato bene ed oggi è secondo solo a Sarri per gioco espresso


----------



## R41D3N (24 Settembre 2017)

Sto x spegnere la televisione...qui ogni anno sempre la stessa musica, quando si alza l'asticella veniamo puntualmente presi a pallonate


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Timore? Ci stanno dando lezione di calcio...e abbiamo già rischiato di prenderne 2...come minimo.


Se ti presenti così alle prossime due ne prendi 5 a partita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Facciamo proprio pena. A meno di episodi stile spal, non la vinciamo mica. Non oso immaginare contro squadre serie cosa può capitare...


----------



## R41D3N (24 Settembre 2017)

Gastone Ramirez sta facendo la partita della vita... É su tutti i palloni


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Quando si alza, anche di poco, l’asticella ci prendono a pallonate


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahah , tutto finito ... siamo morti spariamoci



Beate te che ridi, a me viene da piangere. Cos'è che ho sbagliato a dire: Kessie gioca bene? Biglia? La squadra è messa bene in campo? Arriviamo prima sui palloni? Creiamo occasioni da gol?
Semplicemente mi chiedo se abbiamo speso male 200 milioni o se Montella sbagli, e la risposta è abbastanza scontata. Non so perché tu rida tanto, non credo di essere stato buffo. Se vieni sovrastato da Cagliari, Lazio e Samp almeno la domanda è lecita. E se pensi che sia disfattista per coerenza dovresti elencarmi cosa sta funzionando.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Siamo lenti, lentissimi.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma uno che ritiene Kalinic il suo attaccante ideale cosa vuoi che faccia?
> 
> Un somaro non può allenare, tutto qua.



Montella non ci farà arrivare quarti e rovinerà i piani futuri della societá, o almeno li rallenterà di qualche anno


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessie è sulle gambe, si vede un miglio che è stanchissimo. Ma certo noi abbiamo pensato che potesse fare 60 partite consecutive. Ecco qui quello che succede.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella è inadeguato, è clamoroso come non lo abbiano capito in dirigenza. Uno che fa meno punti del Crotone e che fa 1 vittoria sola in trasferta in 19 partite dopo un anno in cui ha sfiorato la retrocessione con la Sampdoria non può far altro che danni.


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Al momento siamo indecenti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque sto notando che gente come Suso e bonaventura può sembrare fortissima in una squadra scandalosa come l’anno scorso, messa in un contesto di buoni giocatori come questo 0 assoluto... 
Sembra proprio si aspettino che la squadra giochi per loro..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

"eh ma il vice-kessie non serve"
"eh ma questa squadra è costruita per il 3-5-2"
"eh terzo posto in carrozza"

prima capiamo che il 3-5-2 (soprattutto senza Conti) è impraticabile per mille motivi e meglio è...


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Sampdoria che ci sta umiliando. Meriterebbero il vantaggio.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Dio mio come abbiamo buttato questo contropiede.

Kessie indecente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Romagnoli si è imbrocchito di colpo


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Madonna...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia ragazzi mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Comunque sto notando che gente come Suso e bonaventura può sembrare fortissima in una squadra scandalosa come l’anno scorso, messa in un contesto di buoni giocatori come questo 0 assoluto...
> Sembra proprio si aspettino che la squadra giochi per loro..



dovresti anche notare che sono fuori posizione comunque...

e che bonucci tolto dal contesto juve è un giocatore normale


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Questi arrivano da tutte le parti


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata....


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna finire il primo tempo senza prendere gol e poi svegliarsi


----------



## patriots88 (24 Settembre 2017)

Povero frank
Non ci sta capendo nulla oggi


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Notare Torreira in versione Iniesta...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Che indecenza


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

se la sampdoria avesse Immobile sarebbero già 3-0

che indecenza...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Tanto Montella ha detto di aspettare dicembre.. ed aspettiamo


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Male male male. In Champions non si va così


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Niente, siamo in difficoltà nel giro palla e continuano a giocarla corta nei rinvii....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella deve fare dei cambi a fine primo tempo. Se non lo fa è in malafede.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

e quando tiriamo?


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2017)

Sto Montella non andra da nessuna parte. Progetto finito prima di decollare.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

C'è da pregare un pareggio, sono troppo più forti di noi


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Tutti a fare sponde.. invece di provare la giocata.. Kalinic che fa la sponda Susso che invece di tirare fa il passaggio inutile


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Le sponde di Kalinic...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

questa squadra mi fa veramente schifo


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Possiamo fare 5-6 sostituzioni per giusta causa?...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia.. dovremmo essere sotto 3-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dovresti anche notare che sono fuori posizione comunque...
> 
> e che bonucci tolto dal contesto juve è un giocatore normale


C'è poco da fare: sia Suso, che Calhanoglu che Bonaventura amano partire dalla fascia e giocare accentrandosi; bisogna trovare un sistema che li metta in condizione di fare ciò, perché Suso non è una seconda punta e Jack, in fin dei conti, non è una mezzala. 
Il 3-4-3, a questo punto, è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

Vinceremo lo scudetto solo quando metteranno la regola che per segnare devi per forza entrare in porta con la palla


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

tutti i giocatori meriterebbero un s.v. perché pagano Montella, allenatore capace come pochi di farti rendere al 10-15% del tuo potenziale.

Donnarumma 6.5

Zapata 6+
Bonucci 4,5
Romagnoli 6.5

Abate 4
Kessie 3
Biglia 5
Bonaventura 4.5
Rodriguez 6

Suso 5
Kalinic 4.5

Montella 2 allenatore indecente, incapace di dare un'organizzazione tattica alla squadra in armonia ed equilibrio, incapace di porre riparo ai propri errori durante la partita, incapace di fare l'allenatore di calcio.


----------



## patriots88 (24 Settembre 2017)

Oh per me è ottimo aver resistito e non aver imbarcato
Questi non posso reggere tutta la partita a sto ritmo
Se ci regoliamo un attimo possiamo vincerla di rapina


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Io quest'anno mi auguravo di vedere un Milan ben diverso.

Ed invece eccoci ancora qua a fare schifo...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

giocavamo meglio lo scorso anno che adesso
pazzesco
bisogno riporate le sovrapposizioni sulle fasce, le incursioni centrali di bonaventura, l'attaccante IN area...


ma come cavolo giochiamo? Come una stramaledettissima provinciale!!!!!!!!!
sia dannato il 3-5-2, i tifosi che lo invocano e Montella che lo mette!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2017)

Avevamo sofferto meno con la Lazio.
Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Sono sconsolato. Speriamo di prendere Conte il prossimo anno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Le poche volte che siamo stati pericolosi e' perche aveva palla Suso. Lo spagnolo deve giocare sulla fascia, dove puo essere pericoloso, c'e' poco da fare. Per il resto, a centrocampo disastrosi, male soprattutto Kessie. 

Sarebbe il caso di passare il 3-4-2-1, con Suso largo sulla fascia, e Hakan dall'altra parte, libero di svariare


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessiè deve fiatare, subito fuori

Quel contropiede 4 vs 1 buttato è imperdonabile


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

È già tanto aver finito il primo tempo in pareggio per come abbiamo giocato. 
Adesso bisogna svegliarsi!
Ho l'idea che la partita la possiamo sbloccare solo da punizione/angolo o un episodio. 
Bisogna però organizzarsi meglio e iniziare a giocare!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: sia Suso, che Calhanoglu che Bonaventura amano partire dalla fascia e giocare accentrandosi; bisogna trovare un sistema che li metta in condizione di fare ciò, perché Suso non è una seconda punta e Jack, in fin dei conti, non è una mezzala.
> Il 3-4-3, a questo punto, è la soluzione migliore.



ma perchè???? ma perché? ma perché questa stramaledettissima difesa a 3???
Rivoglio le sovrapposizioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. a destra non abbiamo nessun esterno, lo vogliamo capire o no????? Solo Suso!


----------



## VonVittel (24 Settembre 2017)

Non avendo nè giocato nè corso in questo primo tempo, mi aspetto che soverchiamo la Samp nella ripresa, che invece ha corso e pure tanto. 

Kessie spalle alla porta è peggio di Muntari ed Essien. È un pericolo costante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Settembre 2017)

Che depressione


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Io direi che se oggi non si vince e nemmeno contro la Roma allora bisogna mandare via l'allenatore. Perfetto prima della pausa nazionali di ottobre. Ora che c'è ancora tempo.. a Gennaio tutto rischia di essere compromesso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Le poche volte che siamo stati pericolosi e' perche aveva palla Suso. Lo spagnolo deve giocare sulla fascia, dove puo essere pericoloso, c'e' poco da fare. Per il resto, a centrocampo disastrosi, male soprattutto Kessie


Deve mettersi a servizio della squadra. 
Non bisogna giocare PER i giocatori.
Con Suso sulla fascia siamo troppo prevedibili , infatti in quel modo ci avevano preso le misure.. giocando SEMPRE la palla sulla fascia destra e su Suso. Risultato? Nulla, come oggi.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Vorrei dire qualcosa ma non mi viene veramente in mente nulla tanta è l'amarezza.

tra limiti tecnici incredibili (abate e zapata) tra limiti tattici e insicurezze, tra mancanza di nerbo e garra (suso e bonaventura) non so che dire, oggi se c'era la juventus eravamo 3 a 0 , tipo con la lazio insomma la squadra proprio non c'è quando viene attaccata, non riesce ad uscire bene dal pressing, è TROPPO ferma troppo, senza palla non fanno veramente UN MOVIMENTO.

a vedere l'armonia del napoli e vedere noi è come vedere due sport differenti.

onore alla Samp che gioca con grandissima determinazione e meritava di essere avanti.

qui non è solo questione di uomini, comunque, tatticamente non mi sembriamo tanto svegli, come sul corner dove mettiamo bonaventura e suso in due a fare non si capisce quale schema togliendo un uomo al limite dell'area per la respinta o per un contropiede, mah veramente

giu' kessie dentro locatelli ora, mi pare un cambio obbligato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io direi che se oggi non si vince e nemmeno contro la Roma allora bisogna mandare via l'allenatore. Perfetto prima della pausa nazionali di ottobre. Ora che c'è ancora tempo.. a Gennaio tutto rischia di essere compromesso.


Concordo


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tutti i giocatori meriterebbero un s.v. perché pagano Montella, allenatore capace come pochi di farti rendere al 10-15% del tuo potenziale.
> 
> Donnarumma 6.5
> 
> ...



Scusami ma Kalinic cosa ha fatto di male? Gli sono arrivate solo palle lunghe e alte ed alcune è pure riuscito a contrallarle...con il compagno di squadra più vicino ad almeno 15/20 metri di distanza (quasi tutti indietro) e circondato da avversari. Ma come cazzpita fa uno a giocare così?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2017)

Nonostante tutto occasioni per loro poco o nulla.
Vediamo se riusciamo a comandare il gioco nel secondo tempo, Kessie out Loca in


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo scorso anno abbiamo beccato i primi 4 mesi per miracolo se no saremmo arrivati 11esimi o 12esimi
Quest'anno credo il posto massimo sia il sesto o settimo
Parlo di un Milan con Montella in panchina chiaramente


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Io mi chiedo Montella cosa vede negli allenamenti e come prepara le partite. Inconcepibile avere in campo cosí tanta qualità e non riuscire a fare 2 passaggi di fila. Al di lá degli errori personali dei centrocampisti (oggi tutti e 3 pietosi) non si vede NULLA che non sia palla lunga su kalinic. Assurdo. Basta


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Considerazioni post primo tempo.
A parte l'assenza evidente di schemi di gioco la cosa che colpisce di più è la carenza di personalità e di autostima di questa squadra, assolutamente zero grinta e voglia di vincere. 
Suso seconda punta mi pare evidente non si possa vedere
Questa minchia di maglia nera porta sfiga, giocare rossoneri con pantaloncini neri no eh?


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

200 milioni in mano a questo. Pazzesco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io direi che se oggi non si vince e nemmeno contro la Roma allora bisogna mandare via l'allenatore. Perfetto prima della pausa nazionali di ottobre. Ora che c'è ancora tempo.. a Gennaio tutto rischia di essere compromesso.



Sono d'accordo ma chi potremmo prendere ad oggi al posto di questo incapace secondo te?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Deve mettersi a servizio della squadra.
> Non bisogna giocare PER i giocatori.
> Con Suso sulla fascia siamo troppo prevedibili , infatti in quel modo ci avevano preso le misure.. giocando SEMPRE la palla sulla fascia destra e su Suso. Risultato? Nulla, come oggi.



Anche questo e' vero, pero Suso seconda punta e' stato finora pressoche' nullo. O lo fai giocare sulla fascia o senno dentro Andre Silva in coppia con Kalinic


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Non siate così precipitosi, stiamo soffrendo più per errori nostri in ripartenza che per altro, la Samp di vere occasioni non ne ha create


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 200 milioni in mano a questo. Pazzesco



.


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Spero che la "CIMA" che abbiamo in panchina muova le chiappe e la testa al più presto. Perché quel che stiamo vedendo in campo è allucinante. Altrimenti, signori F&M comprate Giampaolo e la Samp in blocco e quindi vediamo un pò di gioco.

Presi singolarmente i ns giocatori dovrebbero mangiarseli (salvo un paio di eccezioni)...ma loro giocano e noi brancoliamo nel buio. Qui non è più questione di amalgama...o è un problema di preparazione o tattico...oppure tutte e due le cose. E nel caso, chi è il responsabile dello scempio?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io direi che se oggi non si vince e nemmeno contro la Roma allora bisogna mandare via l'allenatore. Perfetto prima della pausa nazionali di ottobre. Ora che c'è ancora tempo.. a Gennaio tutto rischia di essere compromesso.



Si ok, il problema e' che in giro quali allenatori ci sono che possono farci svoltare?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

partita bruttissima, zero idee, zero movimenti, si gioca solo con il lancio lungo. Sono deluso. Sono un difensore di Montella, ma sto perdendo la fiducia, non c'é nessuno miglioramento. Gli do ancora 5 partite per migliorare le cose, poi bisognerà veramente riflettere al prossimo allenatore. La qualità non manca, non è possibile giocare solo con il lancio lungo. La squadra é troppo larga, non riusciamo ad uscire dalla nostra trequarti, imbarazzanti. Non salvo nessuno degli 11 titolari, tutti molto male, il migliore Donarumma e ciò riflette bene l'andazzo della partita, presi a schiaffi..


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma leva sto Bonaventura...



Questo era buono per il Giannino FC ma nel Milan può fare solo il 18 esimo


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

al di là di tutto, penso che quando la proprietà si renderà conto di avere una capra in panca non sarà mai troppo tardi. portato a scuola come uno scolaretto dal giampaolo di turno...poi è di un moscio...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma perchè???? ma perché? ma perché questa stramaledettissima difesa a 3???
> Rivoglio le sovrapposizioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Perché la squadra è stata costruita così... 
Comunque concordo che con Abate devi giocare a 4


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si ok, il problema e' che in giro quali allenatori ci sono che possono farci svoltare?



Prendere chiunque
Ad oggi ci sono, nella sola Serie A, almeno 10/12 allenatori nettamente migliori


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ma chi potremmo prendere ad oggi al posto di questo incapace secondo te?



Non è il mio lavoro ma quello di Mirabelli è pagato per quello... lui ha voluto continuare con questo qui e lui trovi la soluzione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non siate così precipitosi, stiamo soffrendo più per errori nostri in ripartenza che per altro, la Samp di vere occasioni non ne ha create



Il punto è che se giochiamo così con squadre un po' più forti, rischiamo le imbarcate come è successo all'Olimpico.


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo Montella cosa vede negli allenamenti e come prepara le partite. Inconcepibile avere in campo cosí tanta qualità e non riuscire a fare 2 passaggi di fila. Al di lá degli errori personali dei centrocampisti (oggi tutti e 3 pietosi) non si vede NULLA che non sia palla lunga su kalinic. Assurdo. Basta



Ma è come allegri che ti batte un Barcellona con muntari ma perde con Dybala. I giocatori da piccole non fanno buon gioco con grandi giocatori.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Deve mettersi a servizio della squadra.
> Non bisogna giocare PER i giocatori.
> Con Suso sulla fascia siamo troppo prevedibili , infatti in quel modo ci avevano preso le misure.. giocando SEMPRE la palla sulla fascia destra e su Suso. Risultato? Nulla, come oggi.



giocavi sempre su Suso perché a sinistra avevi Borini.
Già lo scorso anno con quella pippa al sugo di Deulofeu avevi più ampiezza di gioco.


intanto 45 minuti 0 tiri. Giusto per ricordare.
Mitico 3-5-2


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi aspetto come minimo un cambio e una reazione VERA, non 3 minuti con la faccia arrabbiata e poi ritornare a (non) giocare come nel primo tempo


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Quando comunque tecnicamente e fisicamente il centrocampo della squadra avversaria è più forte del tuo, a me sorgono inquietanti domande. 
Senza contare la palese assenza di uno schema, che non sia lancio lungo su kalinic. Cosa già evidenziata in altre partite. Ma tant’è si era cattivi nel criticicare i zero tiri in porta contro la spal.

Speriamo solo di non perdere, o che la Samp scoppi fisicamente nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Ha deciso di giocare a tre da quando è sicuro di non avere a disposizione Conti, fenomeno.

Oggi parte male, ok ma aggiustala.

Lo capirebbe anche un allenatore dei giovanissimi provinciali che devi bloccare i loro terzini, fai 3-4-3 con Suso e Bonaventura larghi.
no, niente.
sguardo nel vuoto e mani tra i capelli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocavi sempre su Suso perché a sinistra avevi Borini.
> Già lo scorso anno con quella pippa al sugo di Deulofeu avevi più ampiezza di gioco.
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo il Milan, non il Torino. 
Il Torino gioca PER BELOTTI. 
Nel Milan i giocatori devono giocare PER il Milan. Se non ne sono capaci significa che non sono da MILAN. 
Vogliamo tornare a primeggiare o essere una medio-squadra che gioca per quel 2/3 che ha in rosa ?


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocavi sempre su Suso perché a sinistra avevi Borini.
> Già lo scorso anno con quella pippa al sugo di Deulofeu avevi più ampiezza di gioco.
> 
> 
> ...



Non è questione di modulo
È Montella ad essere un incapace, che ci sia la difesa a 3 o a 4
Cagliari e Lazio abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4 e abbiamo fatto pietà


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Dovevamo prendere Spalletti subito appena liberatori dalla Roma. NOn ti vince lo scudetto vero ma almeno puoi gettarti della basi. E l'Inter rimaneva con Montella..


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non siate così precipitosi, stiamo soffrendo più per errori nostri in ripartenza che per altro, la Samp di vere occasioni non ne ha create



vero, ma solo perchè non hai di fronte grandi campioni, senno' era una gragnuolata tipo lazio.
come contro la spal e cagliari, abbiamo sempre dato la sensazione di essere attaccabili, questo perchè il centrocampo non è rabbioso nelle chiusure e la squadra è troppo molle nelle ripartenze, perdendo fiducia.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

A mio parere:

-non possiamo mai, e sottolineo mai, giocare con Zapata e Abate contemporaneamente per quattro motivi: Zapata agita tutta la squadra a causa della sua inaffidabilità; Abate vanifica quasi sempre tutte le azioni sulla destra; Abate e Zapata insieme tolgono tranquillità a chi gioca vicino a loro, infatti Kessie sta facendo pena; Abate e Zapata sono reduci di stagioni molto negative e in campo ritrasmettono quell'energia negativa a sé stessi e agli altri

-quando giochiamo fuori casa, il turn-over è inaccettabile. Giocano i titolari, punto. Montella scelga la formazione tipo ed eviti gli esperimenti come Suso seconda punta e robe da brividi come Musacchio in panchina per fare spazio a Zapata

-Bonaventura è un ottimo gregario, ma non un giocatore che garantisce un salto di qualità come Calhanoglu. Una linea di registi Bonucci-Biglia-Calhanoglu ci consente sia di verticalizzare sia di togliere le castagne dal fuoco nei momenti di difficoltà

-col beneficio del dubbio, in una partita contro la Samp forse sarebbe stato l'ideale uno come Cutrone che ci mette molta intensità e si inserisce sfruttando i lanci di Biglia e Bonucci


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Perché la squadra è stata costruita così...
> Comunque concordo che con Abate devi giocare a 4



ma anche no
non avrebbe senso aver preso Calhanoglu, aver confermato Suso...

Se è vero quello che dici tu, allora è stato fatto tutto nel segno dell'improvvisazione, visto che non è stata presa una seconda punta.

Se non ritorniamo a 4 tra oggi e le prossime 2 partite, facciamo 0 punti.
Opinione mia e sensazione.

Sono stanco, stanco, stanco di vedere il Milan non tirare in porta.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Settembre 2017)

Adesso Bonucci caccia qualche urlo e li scuote


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2017)

Che disastro Bonucci, che disastro Kessié

Suso e Bonaventura pesci fuor d'acqua

Montella ogni volta che trova un allenatore e non una mensola sulla panchina avversaria perde sempre il confronto tattico.
Fisicamente siamo nulli


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella è penoso!

Quest'anno non giochiamo più con bertolacci e sosa, quindi la colpa di un gioco inesistente non può che essere di questo mediocre, incapace di dare degli schemi alla squadra...

Spero venga silurato a fine anno (se non prima), ma solo perché di alternative libere in giro non ne vedo poi molte...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Montella è penoso!
> 
> Quest'anno non giochiamo più con bertolacci e sosa, quindi la colpa di un gioco inesistente non può che essere di questo mediocre, incapace di dare degli schemi alla squadra...
> 
> Spero venga silurato a fine anno (se non prima), ma solo perché di alternative libere in giro non ne vedo poi molte...


Sarri, paghiamo la clausola.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di modulo
> È Montella ad essere un incapace, che ci sia la difesa a 3 o a 4
> Cagliari e Lazio abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 4 e abbiamo fatto pietà



avevi in campo Borini e Montolivo, due che vanificano ogni modulo.

Ho brutte sensazioni. Montella ha voluto giocatori duttili, ma:
- io la duttilità non la vedo
- la duttilità non la vedo nemmeno in Montella
- giochiamo male
- i giocatori più tecnici non sono mai stati schierati insieme

Montella non ha elasticità mentale. E' ovvio che se non hai Conti non puoi giocare come se l'avessi. Soprattutto se il suo vice è Abate


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

e chiaramente montella as usual ZERO cambi al 45esimo, quando hai Franck che ha mostrato grandi sofferenze oggi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci in perenne stato di fuori forma LOL 

che sia scarso nel difendere ok lo sappiamo
ma se inizia a sbagliare pure nell'impostazione 
cambiatelo e basta!


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Nessun cambio. Siamo tornati a Roma...


----------



## kipstar (24 Settembre 2017)

quello che per me non è accettabile è la squadra molle.
si può accettare il non gioco....
le difficoltà....
la poca amalgama....
ma la mollezza non deve esistere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Se non cambia qualcosa subito è da esonero immediato.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che disastro Bonucci, che disastro Kessié
> 
> Suso e Bonaventura pesci fuor d'acqua
> 
> ...


e pensa che dovremmo essere avanti in condizione atletica rispetto a tutti gli altri...


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Ovviamente nessun cambio, " i rahazzi hanno giohato bene" (semicit.).


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non ha cambiato nessuno... secondo me ci fanno gol in 5 minuti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sarri, paghiamo la clausola.



Eh, si... magari fosse possibile!!!


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quello che per me non è accettabile è la squadra molle.
> si può accettare il non gioco....
> le difficoltà....
> la poca amalgama....
> ma la mollezza non deve esistere



Sì, concordo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Nessun cambio?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

nessun cambio
complimenti al nostro allenatore


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Insomma, dopo 45 minuti siamo di nuovo al de profundis. Addirittura qualcuno si è inventato che Montella ha deciso di utilizzare il 352 da quando Conti si è rotto il crociato. Su questo campo vinceranno in pochi, io penso che la Sampdoria abbia il miglior allenatore del campionato dopo Sarri, oltre ad una squadra di notevole talento. Detto questo, il Milan ha giocatori migliori e trovati gli automatismi ci divertiremo, con notevole frequenza, secondo me almeno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non cambierà nulla solita solfa del 1 tempo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nessun cambio
> complimenti al nostro allenatore



Ma dai è incredibile...
Lo fa di proposito allora.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma anche no
> non avrebbe senso aver preso Calhanoglu, aver confermato Suso...
> 
> Se è vero quello che dici tu, allora è stato fatto tutto nel segno dell'improvvisazione, visto che non è stata presa una seconda punta.
> ...



non è stata improvvisazione, ma scelte di un tecnico che vede Kessie alternativa ai difensori centrali, di conseguenza reputa Suso seconda punta


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

un'immagine di Kalinic e della trequarti doriana oggi al Marassi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è il mio lavoro ma quello di Mirabelli è pagato per quello... lui ha voluto continuare con questo qui e lui trovi la soluzione.



Il problema è che storicamente finché la squadra galleggia nella mediocrità non vengono presi provvedimenti, ma solo quando la frittata è ormai fatta.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

si scalda il fenomeno Sborini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

Nessun cambio, roba da pazzi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo faremo mai un tiro in questa partita?


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Se la società ascoltasse i tifosi, mediamente almeno, dovrebbe cambiare allenatore dopo ogni prestazione negativa. Benissimo che non lo faccia.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Tutti con grandi mezzi tencnici, nessuno che prova il dribbling nessuno tutti a fare il compitino.. fifoni


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io direi che se oggi non si vince e nemmeno contro la Roma allora bisogna mandare via l'allenatore. Perfetto prima della pausa nazionali di ottobre. Ora che c'è ancora tempo.. a Gennaio tutto rischia di essere compromesso.



Montella ha la fortuna che sul mercato non c'è nulla.. ci fosse qualche big ma anche un Pioli opterei anche io per il cambio.
Non ci sta capendo nulla.
Giochiamo da cani. Ritmi stucchevoli, zero idee..
Con Roma e Inter prevedo grosse scoppole..


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Il problema è che storicamente finché la squadra galleggia nella mediocrità non vengono presi provvedimenti, ma solo quando la frittata è ormai fatta.



io prendo l'ex Dortmund Tuchel e do un segnale molto forte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2017)

Ricardo è un faro nel mare in burrasca.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma perché si sta scaldando Borini ?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Sveglia!!!


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Metti Calhanoglu incompetente! Borini


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Quante ore dobbiamo aspettare per il primo cambio?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Sborini ci manca sborini.. uno che faceva panchina nel retrocesso SUnderland.. che pena


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Intanto Puggioni...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma butta Silva e calhanoglu!!!


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me passiamo al 4-3-3 fra poco..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Un allenatore normale avrebbe fatto almeno 2 cambi. Qua invece si aspetta una vita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

La cosa brutta di questo Milan è che ti scoccia anche guardare le partite, sono la miseria e la noia più totale


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

ma d'altronde una squadra che soffre in maniera indicibile contro l'Udinese...


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Complete, total domination. Sono incXXXXX come una biscia.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

vedete Kessie? non ha mai un compagno sulla sua verticale

nessun cross in area. Suso ottimo esterno e lo mettiamo centrale. Calhanoglu e Jack che operano sul centrosinistra e uno fa il mediano, e l'altro panchina
complimenti Montella


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma d'altronde una squadra che soffre in maniera indicibile contro l'Udinese...



Ma cosa dici? Abbiamo fatto 80% di ball possesion a crotone e non subito nulla contor lo Spal!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma butta Silva e calhanoglu!!!


.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

niente... siamo rimasti a Milanello, non ci siamo prorpio. Riusciremo a fare almeno un tiro in porta??


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Settembre 2017)

La sampdoria è anche poca roba, ma per lo meno girano la palla velocemente. Oggi la squadra non c'è mentalmente, e non è nemmeno la prima volta. Kessie ne è l'emblema.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma possibile che Montella deve arrivare a fine partita per fare cambi?????


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma fai sti cambi *********!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma sti cambi allora?


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

abate sa solo passare completamente a caso, praticamente butta la palla


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

più prevedibile questo Milan che quello di Inzaghi. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

15 minuti passati e ZERO cambi.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

e si torna indietro....


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

non è possibile al 55esimo non aver ancora cambiato nulla a livello tattico e di uomini,
ho già detto che era da fare il 3-4-3 subito intanto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma li vuoi fare sti cambi? Sto ebete!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Abbiamo fatto 80% di ball possesion a crotone e non subito nulla contor lo Spal!!!


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mette Cutrone e non Silva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo prendere gol per vedre qualche sostituzione...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Magari facciamo come l'inda... Presi a pallate per tutta la partita e poi la buttiamo dentro a caso al novantesimo...


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

questo non cambia mai prima del 70'...che schifo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Che allenatore inutile...


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

Si scaldano Cutrone Borini e Hakan.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Magari facciamo come l'inda... Presi a pallate per tutta la partita e poi la buttiamo dentro a caso al novantesimo...



per segnare bisogna tirare in porta..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma possibile che Silva neanche si scalda ???? 
Ma questo è ********* forte?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

Campioni del mondo di retropassaggi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Si scaldano Cutrone Borini e Hakan.



Se mette in campo Borini, voglio il suo esonero oggi stesso. Anche facesse il gol vittoria.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

posto che Inzaghi e Brocchi erano allenatori giusti per un Milan da bassa classifica
Montella è il peggior allenatore che ci poteva capitare per un Milan che invece dovrebbe rinascere


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Niente questi volgiono entrare in porta col pallone.. maledetta sta filosofia Guardiolesca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

MA perchè ci buttiamo in area come dei morti?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Campioni del mondo di retropassaggi



irritante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> MA perchè ci buttiamo in area come dei morti?



Possiamo segnare solo su rigore....


----------



## Liuke (24 Settembre 2017)

E ancora nn ha cambiato nulla sto finto allenatore


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Sono bastate 3 partite per far diventare Kalinic il nuovo Bacca: il giuoco di Montella.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

L'impostazione dalla difesa per giocare il "calcio posizionale" ha stufato ed è proprio per questo motivo che sembriamo lenti.
Il punto è che la lentezza è voluta, ma, visto che siamo in Italia, gli avversari escono raramente quindi ti trovi, se va bene, a giochicchiare a centrocampo. Se va male, perdi palla per qualche errore e prendi transizione o contropiede.
E questa del gioco di posizione è una fissazione tutta montelliana ma servono gambe e testa e non tutti i nostri le hanno entrambe.
Come ha già scritto qualcun altro (non ricordo chi), l'anno scorso eravamo così, abbiamo cambiato la qualunque e siamo ancora così, lenti e prevedibili. E' ovvio che la colpa è di Montella e lo è perchè è il suo modo di intendere il calcio. Se c'è stato errore, è stato quello di confermarlo sperando che i nuovi gli consentissero di "fare il suo calcio".
Se poi pretendi di farlo con Abate, Zapata e Kessiè spompato, amen.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Liuke ha scritto:


> E ancora nn ha cambiato nulla sto finto allenatore


Che scempio


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma i cambi prima del 75° non si possono fare per contratto?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

"ricardo rodriguez... non c'è sviluppo sulla sua fascia".. ovvio, sulle fasce abbiamo solo un'uomo!
nel 2017 è anacronistico


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

64esimo e per il nostro allenatore VA BENE COSI'..nessun cambio tattico e/o di uomini


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella mi sta facendo snervare


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

E quando tira questo


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

il tempo passa e niente, non vuole cambiare qualcosa..


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Un primo tempo orrendo e nessun cambio all'intervallo. 
E ancora niente sostituzioni a metà secondo tempo. Mah.


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

sempre indietro...sempre...perennemente...non c'è uno straccio di idea di gioco nessun cambio nessuna scossa...bha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Suso è irritante.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Cambiamo al 90esimo.

Mi piacerebbe vedere Guidolin come traghettatore per Andonio Conte.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

siamo al limite dell'area e ho contato 7 passaggi tra RR, Biglia e Bonaventura prima di mettere la palla in mezzo

non siamo mai andati sul fondo se non 2 volte con RR. Da destra mai un cross.
Che senso ha?


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma un cambio? Così, tanto per vedere l'effetto che fa!


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella è bravo a farsi la squadra ma pessimo a prendere le contromisure degli altri e se non comandi il gioco tu è finita


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

prima azione sulla destra di Suso (finalmente a destra) e siamo stati pericolosi.
ma guarda un po'! chi l'avrebbe detto!!!


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Di Montella mi fidavo veramente poco ma adesso mi è proprio palese che sia un asino incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

mA TIRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> posto che Inzaghi e Brocchi erano allenatori giusti per un Milan da bassa classifica
> Montella è il peggior allenatore che ci poteva capitare per un Milan che invece dovrebbe rinascere



E' un'ipotesi che mi sono fatto anch'io. 
L'unica è che Montella faccia un salto di qualità da allenatore, ma a fine stagione in ogni caso conviene cambiare.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

ma tira kessie


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Dite a quell'incompetente che esistono i cambi nel calcio


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ok torreira da prendere subito. Così abbiamo già il post biglia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma perchè non tiriamo mai? Ma voleva entrare dentro col pallone?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma quando tira..


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

"Io sono soddisfatto, ho visto delle buone cose".


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Da li però devi tiare subito di prima altro che stoppare ed andare avanti..


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Settembre 2017)

Solita partita da cani del calcio italiano.
La Sampdoria ci sta riempiendo di falli, fossimo la Juve saremmo già con un uomo in più e 5 a 0 come ieri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Kessie che deve entrare in porta con la palla... Tirare è troppo difficile


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha detto che inizia adesso la partita!!
Cosa?!!! Ma seriamente?!


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella "Dai DAi iniziamo la partita" minuto 69esimo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

70 ancora zero cambi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Hanno fatto un cambio prima loro che noi xD


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella:"dai dai, la partita inizia adesso".
ok....

Intanto Torreira versione Iniesta, dalla prossima tornerà a livelli medi. Scommettiamo?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

disperato... son disperato....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Arridatemi Allegri ....


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Bah


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma un CAMBIO?


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma hanno abolito i cambi?
Che somaro


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo al limite dell'area e ho contato 7 passaggi tra RR, Biglia e Bonaventura prima di mettere la palla in mezzo
> 
> non siamo mai andati sul fondo se non 2 volte con RR. Da destra mai un cross.
> Che senso ha?




Giochiamo col 3-5-2 ma non stiamo sfruttando a dovere il gioco sulle fasce (contando che a destra non è possibile a causa di Abate) cosa fondamentale per quel modulo.

È totalmente idiota Montella.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate non è capace a fare NIENTE
Incredibile


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Adani comunque è insopportabile, mamma mia. Ma dove l'hanno trovato questo?


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montella:"dai dai, la partita inizia adesso".
> ok....
> 
> Intanto Torreira versione Iniesta, dalla prossima tornerà a livelli medi. Scommettiamo?


Già dallo scorso anno è tra i migliori mediani del campionato, altro che livello medi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

In panca ci sono 80 mln


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Date la panchina a Gattuso a sto punto. Almeno un po' di grinta gliela darà


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2017)

Ed ecco Zapata.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma dai


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

bravo mister


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Esonero esonero esoneroooooooooo


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

ZAPATA


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Bravo Zapata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Vergognoso


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non è possibile regalare gol così...


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Complimenti a Zapata.


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Facciamo giocare ancora zapata dai


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Voglio l'esonero


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Eccolo qua, complimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

la partita inizia adesso 1-0 samp


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Lo devono cacciare oggi, senza se e senza ma,


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata, dio santo, evapora! Tu e l'idiota che ha risparmiato Musacchio. Incapace e incompetente.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma come c... si fa??

Ma PD


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Uccidete quella testa di melma di Zapata e chi l'ha messo in campo.
Soprattutto il mona idiota maledetto bas****o che l'ha messo in campo.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata *****


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ve l'ho detto che Zapata ci avrebbe fatto perdere
Che vi dicevo? Me lo sentivo
Ormai questa è persa ma la cosa grave è che questa squadra non credo riuscirà ad arrivare manco in Europa League
Prepariamoci ad un altro anno ad essere derisi


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

71esimo e nessun cambio.
Zapata e non Musacchio.
Montella DIMETTITI.


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

qui la colpa ha un nome e cognome: vincenzo scempio montella


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Di cosa vi meravigliate ? Si sa che ZAPATA fa un errore da gol a partita


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata per fare turn over eh no pensaiamo al turn over invece di mettere i titolare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

E chi poteva regalare il gol se non quello scarpone maledetto di Zapata?

Voglio assolutamente delle spiegazioni da Montella sul perche Zapata due volte titolare a discapito di Musacchio. Voglio che me la spiega questa scelta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Dite che adesso i cambi li farà?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ora scommetto che farà dei cambi.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Ho finito le bestemmie

Manco un cambio. Manco mezzo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata è del tutto deficente...certo che far giocare in sta maniera questi giocatori ci vuole impegno...prendere provvedimenti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Cacciassero quella capra in panchina. Via subito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Musacchio a farsi le pippe in panchina. Bene cosi


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Cacciare l'ameba in panchina unica soluzione. URGENTE soluzione e indispensabile.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma scusate di che vi lamentate? La partita non è i"niziata ora"? Asino.


----------



## neoxes (24 Settembre 2017)

Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella allena per la sua Roma e l'amico Spalletti o è un ......... mi contengo.


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

valeri...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma cosa hanno combinato leader Bonucci e Zapata?
Sono incazzato nero soprattutto con kessie, sembra un giocatore da lega pro da inizio campionato.
Per Montella non ci sono parole, solo l'esonero immediato.


----------



## Ambrole (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata titolare è follia
E comunque volevo ricordare...40 milioni per bonucci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Sto pirla ha rovinato tutto quanto fatto di buono dalla società


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

sarò matto ma sono contento
bisogna far capire A TUTTI quali sono i valori di questa squadra. E di questo allenatore.

2 partite vere, Lazio e Samp, e abbiamo regalato prestazioni oscene.

Eh ma è colpa della difesa a quattroooh


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Vergogna Montella
Vergogna Mirabelli per averlo tenuto
Torneremo nai ad essere il Milan vero? Questo ci rovinerà i piani futuri


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ogni partita regaliamo un gol... una volta Kessie, una volta Romagnoli, più volte Zapata... che due pa**e


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ad essere catastrofici,sembra qui che a Maggio la gente si diverttiva ad essere catastrofica. Invece MOntella non era adatto e lo sapevamo. Altra stagione buttata nel cesso due sconfitte in 6 partite ma dove vuoi andare?


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

adesso lo fai un cambio??????????????????????????????


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

e te pareva.. Montella sei un idiota, adesso basta alibi, era una partita da vincere e abbiamo fatto schifo..adesso arriva anche il secondo e tutti a casa..


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

questo fa i cambi solo quando prende gol o quando deve difendere il golletto di vantaggio...esoneratelo vi prego.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma perchè non abbiamo fatto un cambio? Ma che diavolo fa quello in panchina? Vabbè ma non posso incazzarmi così per dei ********** del genere, ma chi me lo fa fare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Pensare che Silva è dietro Cutrone nelle gerarchie, madonna santa


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

E ancora non cambia nulla, è ALLUCINANTE!


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ad essere catastrofici,sembra qui che a Maggio la gente si diverttiva ad essere catastrofica. Invece MOntella non era adatto e lo sapevamo. Altra stagione buttata nel cesso due sconfitte in 6 partite ma dove vuoi andare?




Eh ma siamo pazzi, le statistiche, Conte crea confusione nello spogliatoio...


E io volevo sbagliarmi su questo idiota ma a quanto pare non è così....


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

eh ma Montella è quello di Doha e del miracolo del sesto posto mi si diceva quando criticavo la sua conferma


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Se e quando segna quest'altro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Simone Inzaghi con questa squadra arriverebbe primo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

La cosa preoccupante è che appena troviamo una squadra normale perdiamo, neanche pareggiamo, PERDIAMO proprio


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ho sempre detto che l'errore più grave delle società non è l'attaccante... ma aver tenuto Montella è stata la nostra disfatta


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque la Sampdoria arriverà sopra di noi secondo me
Davvero una buona squadra


----------



## Alex (24 Settembre 2017)

ma come si fa? che scandalo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci è proprio una cacchetta inutile, veramente mediocre.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Esonerate montella vi prego...

Chiunque non può fare peggio di così...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Se buonanotte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Che ridicolo, all'80° sotto di 1 gol fa i cambi.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

ahahahahah che cambi ahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha
ahahahahahahahhahahaha

Ma i Montelliani dove sono?


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Il centrocampo ha una voragine sulla sinistra. Non abbiamo una mezzala sinistra. E si sapeva. E si sapeva.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Chissà quanti, tra i nuovi, si sono pentiti di essere venuti al Milan
Secondo me molti giustamente


----------



## fra29 (24 Settembre 2017)

Sono desolato...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Perchè Crotone?


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Adesso i cambi.....


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Dai, almeno pareggiarla...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Sampdoria arriverà sopra di noi secondo me
> Davvero una buona squadra



L'attacco è deboluccio ma il centrocampo è ottimo


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Sampdoria arriverà sopra di noi secondo me
> Davvero una buona squadra



Quanto scommetti che Napoli e Roma contro questi si faranno le passeggiate di salute?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Dopo il goal.. ecco i cambi! 
********* da esonerare stasera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi è saltato il canale. Che cambi ha fatto? Ditemi che non è entrato Borini vi prego


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Settembre 2017)

Certo che si può giocare male, ma l'errore di Zapata è inaccettabile.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

sono incazzatissimo.. questa sconfitta fa più male di quella di Roma, sottomessi dalla sampdoria, neanche un tiro in porta..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

non c'è NULLA
NULLA


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'attacco è deboluccio ma il centrocampo è ottimo



Noi con Montella abbiamo ogni reparto penoso


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho detto che Zapata ci avrebbe fatto perdere



E' grave che lo pensino quasi tutti i tifosi tranne Montella. Di solito quando tutti si accorgono di qualcosa tranne l'allenatore sono le prime avvisaglie di un futuro esonero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Sta per entrare Borini....Mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè Crotone?



sei pazzo? Vuoi farlo deprimere non facendolo giocare più? È giovine e italiano!!!!1!


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo almeno di recuperarla.

Perchè arrivare già a quota due sconfitte sarebbe tragico. E forse già una mezza condanna, in proiezione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

80 minuti e zero tiri in porta. In compenso tante sponde.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quanto scommetti che Napoli e Roma contro questi si faranno le passeggiate di salute?



Ok ma quelle sono squadre vere con un vero allenatore


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Abate crossa solo libero dalla trequarti a casaccio, ma sono scemo io a chiedermi perchè Montella non trova altre soluzioni.


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma esiste un giocatore calcisticamente più stupido di Abate??? Ma dov'è chi lo incensava???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Certo che si può giocare male, ma l'errore di Zapata è inaccettabile.



Sta da noi da tipo 6 anni, ormai lo sappiamo che fa queste cose quasi a ogni partita.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Settembre 2017)

Chissà che grasse risate si farà nelle interviste post-partita questo idiota...


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma Abate che problemi ha col sonno?
E ora dentro Borini e la vinciamo!
Montella sparati, sparati, sparati.
Ma Silva che gl ha fatto di male?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

Borini...


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Qualificazione Champions già compromessa...


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha definitivamente rotto le palle, basta!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ormai è andato tutto. Roma juve e Napoli sono già in CL.

L'Inter e noi ci giochiamo il quarto posto.Ma loro hanno Spallatti ... boh ragazzi non so che pensare.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno di recuperarla.
> 
> Perchè arrivare già a quota due sconfitte sarebbe tragico. E forse già una mezza condanna, in proiezione.




Sicuramente.

Il ruolo di marcia delle altre ti permette veramente pochi errori e già aver perso 6 punti è un handicap difficilmente recuperabile.

A meno di non vincere con Roma ed Inter ma pffff, figuriamoci.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non voglio MAI piu vedere Abate
MAI piu
Il peggior terzino della storia del calcio dopo De Sciglio
In trrza categoria trovi di meglio (sono serio)


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma Abate ????


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2017)

zapata borini...bah...montella non ci farà andare in champions...segnatevelo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Giocatori esperti come Abate e Biglia stuprati da Torreira e Praet.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno di recuperarla.
> 
> Perchè arrivare già a quota due sconfitte sarebbe tragico. E forse già una mezza condanna, in proiezione.



Se perdi oggi, sei OBBLIGATO a vincere contro la Roma alla prossima. E viste le premesse, c'e' da preoccuparsi


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia quanti giudizi assurdi sto leggendo. Zero equilibrio, zero razionalità, distruggiamo sempre tutto ad ogni sconfitta. Anziché fare critiche ponderate e circostanziate, qui di colpo scopriamo che Bonucci è un pacco, Montella non Capisce NULLA, Kessie fa pena e Mirabelli è da licenziare. Va bene tutto eh, ma francamente è agghiacciante.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Settembre 2017)

Non ho seguito ma al di là della sconfitta...da diretta leggo ZERO TIRI IN PORTA?! Fatto grave più del perdere


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic in fuorigioco di mezzo metro, ma sparati


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Altro che quarto posto..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dopo il goal.. ecco i cambi!
> ********* da esonerare stasera



Tipico, cambia solo se gli avversari ci segnano. Il pareggio gli andava bene.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> zapata borini...bah...montella non ci farà andare in champions...segnatevelo.



Neanche in EL, segnatevelo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito ma al di là della sconfitta...da diretta leggo ZERO TIRI IN PORTA?! Fatto grave più del perdere



Già...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Insultati in ogni lingua quando si diceva in estate che l'Inter è migliore del Milan.
Ed ecco qua...
Alle sesta giornata già a -6 da Napoli e Juve e -4 dall'Inter. Abbiamo gli stessi punti della Roma che ha una partita in meno e ora abbiamo proprio Roma e Inter... rischiando davvero di fare 0 punti in 3 partite e dire "ciao" all'obiettivo Champions già ad ottobre.

Ah, "terzo posto in carrozza", "milgior difesa del campionato" e "centrocampo da primi 3 posti", non dimentichiamocelo mai


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Primo giallo per protese in carriera per Bonucci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Altro che quarto posto..



Addio Dollarumma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2017)

E' entrato Borini! E' entrato BORINI... Esonero ora subito, non mi interessa se ci deve allenare il mio vicino di casa, questo non lo voglio più vedere, tanto ormai la stagione è andata


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai è andato tutto. Roma juve e Napoli sono già in CL.
> 
> L'Inter e noi ci giochiamo il quarto posto.Ma loro hanno Spallatti ... boh ragazzi non so che pensare.




Ma la nostra società se lo merita un po'.
Se hai l'obiettivo di entrare in CL non puoi, NON PUOI, puntare su delle scommesse dopo aver speso 200 milioni.

Dovevi minimizzare i rischi, a partire dalla panchina, con gente abituata ad entrare nei primi posti in campionato ed abituato a dominare.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Settembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito ma al di là della sconfitta...da diretta leggo ZERO TIRI IN PORTA?! Fatto grave più del perdere



Sì, è già la terza consecutiva che non tiriamo in porta.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma ora che doveva mettere un 4-3-3 no, si rimane a 5 dietro. Comunque zapata pareva Lukaku.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma la nostra società se lo merita un po'.
> Se hai l'obiettivo di entrare in CL non puoi, NON PUOI, puntare su delle scommesse dopo aver speso 200 milioni.
> 
> Dovevi minimizzare i rischi, a partire dalla panchina, con gente abituata ad entrare nei primi posti in campionato ed abituato a dominare.



Concordo


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

kessie sempre in campo, Zapata pure.. vuole prendere il secondo..


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

Oggi male anche gente come Biglia e Suso.
A me pare evidente serva uno che sappia dare la "sveglia" ai giocatori, anche e soprattutto nelle giornate più opache, il nome è sempre il solito e allena a Londra.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanti giudizi assurdi sto leggendo. Zero equilibrio, zero razionalità, distruggiamo sempre tutto ad ogni sconfitta. Anziché fare critiche ponderate e circostanziate, qui di colpo scopriamo che Bonucci è un pacco, Montella non Capisce NULLA, Kessie fa pena e Mirabelli è da licenziare. Va bene tutto eh, ma francamente è agghiacciante.


No guarda, il problema è uno solo: Montella. Lo schifo in campo è merito suo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

Mi fa più male perdere con la Samp che con la lazio l'inter ecc


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Insultati in ogni lingua quando si diceva in estate che l'Inter è migliore del Milan.
> Ed ecco qua...



I più saggi lo sapevano che era una questione a priori per l'allenatore. L'inter di padre pioli faceva ridere ma non era così diversa da questa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Borini


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Biglia veramente agghiacciante, viene da noi e fa c....e. Di chi è l colpa? O lui è scarso?


----------



## Zenos (24 Settembre 2017)

Devi recuperare una partita ed al posto della 3 punta metti dentro Borini?ma cosa c ha questo in testa?


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Borini meglio di Silva nelle gerarchie. Sono senza parole


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

La Samp è a 0 sconfitte stagionali. Se finisce così, noi già a quota 2.

Una roba inconcepibile ed imbarazzante.


----------



## albydigei (24 Settembre 2017)

Valeri una sentenza, grandissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

Biglia pietà ridatemi Montolivo


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2017)

come fai a togliere suso che è il tuo miglior giocatore...non capisco


----------



## Ambrole (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Insultati in ogni lingua quando si diceva in estate che l'Inter è migliore del Milan.
> Ed ecco qua...


C era uno che diceva che se andiamo avanti così , ci toccherà lottare fino all' ultimo per stare fra i primi 4.... purtroppo possiano solo sperare che la Inter faccia ancora peggio di noi e che la Lazio a gennaio venda anche la moglie di inzaghi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Siamo all'80' e non abbiamo fatto tiri in porta... roba vergognosa


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma lo vedete che i nostri sono piantati per terra?

Ma si allenano?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Valeri una sentenza, grandissimo



Montella è legge


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Biglia pietà ridatemi Montolivo



Ma sta giocando da solo per favore.


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> No guarda, il problema è uno solo: Montella. Lo schifo in campo è merito suo.


Leggendo un po' più su vedrai che secondo molti i problemi sono anche altri e soprattutto è già tutto finito. Fuori dall'Europa League addirittura. Qualcuno rivendica persino di essere stato insultato (mah) per aver detto in estate che l'inter (che secondo me non ha visto giocare) fosse superiore a noi, mentre oggi (24 settembre) i fatti gli darebbero trionfalmente ragione. Ribadisco, meritiamo di essere ignorati perché siamo volubili e per nulla credibili.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Il ruolo di marcia delle altre ti permette veramente pochi errori e già aver perso 6 punti è un handicap difficilmente recuperabile.
> 
> A meno di non vincere con Roma ed Inter ma pffff, figuriamoci.



A questo punto ci giochiamo tutto contro Roma e Inter. Il Milan di Leonardo e il primo di Zaccheroni trovarono la quadra proprio contro le big quando tutto sembrava compromesso. Vediamo cosa riesce a fare Montella, però Leonardo e Zaccheroni erano al primo anno, Montella invece è già al secondo.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma la nostra società se lo merita un po'.
> Se hai l'obiettivo di entrare in CL non puoi, NON PUOI, puntare su delle scommesse dopo aver speso 200 milioni.
> 
> Dovevi minimizzare i rischi, a partire dalla panchina, con gente abituata ad entrare nei primi posti in campionato ed abituato a dominare.



concordo in pieno, senza contare che l'anno scorso avevamo un gioco tutt'altro che spumeggiante.
questo possesso palla senza senso sembra spegnere il cervello dei giocatori, sembrano veramente senza nerbo con l'unico scopo di stare fermissimi e retropassarla sempre (romagnoli abate zapata credo che abbiano fatto solo retropassaggi in tutta la partita oggi)


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Biglia pietà ridatemi Montolivo



Ma per favore su
Oggi ha giocato male, Montolivo quante volte ha fatto pietà? Piu di 100?


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Non potete neanche immaginare quanto sono incazzato.. sono al lavoro ma spaccherei tutto... Montella mi sta deludeno tantissimo... Commincio a pensare che dobbiamo assolutamente cambiare allenatroe il piu presto possibile se non vogliamo compromettere la stagione..


----------



## Giangy (24 Settembre 2017)

Ho dubbi su Montella... ma è anche vero che al momento non c’e nessuno per sostituirlo.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

Fassone esoneralo!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

ma anche pareggiarla non serve a nulla
questa era da vincere considerando le prossime 2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lo vedete che i nostri sono piantati per terra?
> 
> Ma si allenano?



Per quanto sia patetico Bertolucci, può essere che avesse ragione. Che poi lui faccia schifo con qualsiasi tipologia di allenamento è un altro discorso ma evidentemente lui in testa sua attribuiva la sua scarsità agli allenamenti blandi.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Tutt indiavolati contro di noi.. ma la colpa è nostra, siamo delle checche


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

Sono molto deluso, Andrè Silva nemmeno considerato poi


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Siamo una BMW per quanto mi riguarda. Ma guidata da un bambino di 10 anni che non ha la patente e che non arriva alla frizione per il cambio e dunque la macchina non si muove.


----------



## ARKANA (24 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna cacciare Montella prima che faccia altri danni, i 6 punti persi tra oggi e la Lazio peseranno un sacco alla fine del campionato


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Il programma vero è che non c'è nessuno in giro... Ci tocco a mettere Gattuso al posto del somaro...


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Grandissima prestazione atletica.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lo vedete che i nostri sono piantati per terra?
> 
> Ma si allenano?



C'aveva ragione chi sosteneva che qualificarsi ai preliminari di Europa League ci avrebbe disintegrato la forma fisica


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

In queste occasione mi manca Berlusconi Che cazzia l'allenatore..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

ma è entrato calhanoglu?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo una BMW per quanto mi riguarda. Ma guidata da un bambino di 10 anni che non ha la patente e che non arriva alla frizione per il cambio e dunque la macchina non si muove.


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non cambiare Kessie è la cosa più grave di tutte


----------



## albydigei (24 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Montella è legge



Tutti incapaci, vero... Andate voi ad allenare


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Questi corrono per 90minuti come assatanati e noi andiamo all’ora. Qualcuno se la farà una domanda oppure no?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Tutt indiavolati contro di noi.. ma la colpa è nostra, siamo delle checche



Non abbiamo nessun impatto emotivo sugli avversari, il Napoli tra tifosi e aggressività fa traballare anche gli squadroni in europa


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'aveva ragione chi sosteneva che qualificarsi ai preliminari di Europa League *ci avrebbe disintegrato la forma fisica*



di solito è il contrario
scoppi a febbraio
noi a settembre
confortante...


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ecco...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Neanche 1 tiro in porta, tempo perso a vedere questa schifezza.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Dio mio. 

Dio mio.

Dio mio 

Dio mio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo nessun impatto emotivo sugli avversari, il Napoli tra tifosi e aggressività fa traballare anche gli squadroni in europa


Vero...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Dai esoneratelo per favore


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci


----------



## Giangy (24 Settembre 2017)

Esoneralo Fassone se ci sei ti prego! Non si può così dai!


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata doppia Min.chiata


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

E due! Andate tutti a fare in ****! Zapata, Zapata!


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Esoneratelo santiddio


----------



## vitrich86 (24 Settembre 2017)

ahahahahahahah ma sparati montella


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Ora diciamo le solite sciocchezze a fina partita "una sconfitta che ci farà bene"


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Che amarezza.


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella può tranquillamente restare a Genova. Rescissione immediata.


----------



## diavolo (24 Settembre 2017)

Addio


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Zapata 0
Bonucci 2
Romagnoli 4
Abate 2
Kessie 2
Biglia 3
Bonaventura 3
Rodriguez 4
Kalinic 3
Suso 3

Calhanoglu 3
Cutrone 3
Borini 3


Montella 0



Vergognatevi tutti, siete dei cessi mediocri


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

vorrei eliminare zapata dalla faccia della terra.
due gol colpa sua, colpa del ridolini che lo fa giocare.

io non so veramente chi possa venire al posto di montella ma con questo non si puo' andare avanti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Esoneralo! Basta.


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Bene dai...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Mandatelo a casa


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Vergogna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Tutti incapaci, vero... Andate voi ad allenare



Con 2.5 milioni di euro annui penso nel forum ci siano persone più capaci, che almeno capiscano quando è il caso di fare cambi e non necessariamente quando gli avversari segnano


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

La colpa è di Zapata, non accusate Bonucci a caso


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

AAAAlvareeez
2-0 e tutti a casa su!

E ora voglio vedere Montella e i suoi ragazzi e le sue strabilianti tattiche e il suo strabiliante 3-5-2 contro Di Francesco e i suoi ragazzi e Spalletti e i suoi ragazzi.

A casa!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Settembre 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Leggendo un po' più su vedrai che secondo molti è TUTTO disastroso.



Per me è così: tutto disastroso. Ma la colpa è solo di Montella che mette Zapata, che non sa mettere in campo una squadra, sbaglia formazione, non fa cambi. Ergo il problema è uno solo in realtà, non credo che Kessie e Biglia siano scarsi da quando indossano la maglia del Milan.

P.s. Per me Bonucci è un mediocre, forse peggio, da quando era alla Juve, se non ci credi puoi leggere i miei post su di lui. È questione di capire che Bonucci rendeva grazie alla fase difensiva eccellente di tutta la squadra, basta guardare le partite. E avere Zapata che regala due gol alla samp di fianco, di certo non aiuta. Zapata andrebbe soppresso, è stupido ed inutile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Settembre 2017)

avessi zapata sotto mano lo devasterei di botte...e nche vincenzino


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha una settimana e una gara di credito...sfumata quella...fuori dai MARONI


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora diciamo le solite sciocchezze a fina partita "una sconfitta che ci farà bene"



chissà se tratterrà il ridolini


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Esonero immediato o altrimenti sono amebe anche in Società. Un team vincente non può essere invertebrato.


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Congratulazioni a MONTELLA.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

Fossi in Fassone comincerei a dare un periodo limitato a Montella, questo qui si sente troppo sicuro di poter sbagliare e viviere tranquillamente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Deve essere cacciato stasera stesso. Un allenatore ridicolo.


----------



## de sica (24 Settembre 2017)

Cacciatelo ! Basta con questo strazio


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2017)

Zapata ha giocato al posto di Musacchio. Scelta non condivisa da tutto il forum, visto che Musacchio ha già dimostrato di dare più garanzie. Zapata fa due errori e subiamo due gol. Montella è un buon allenatore? Oppure il forum è composto da geni della tattica e maestri di calcio? Anche un bambino metterebbe meglio la squadra in campo di questo ritardato mentale. Spero lo esonerino domani.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> In queste occasione mi manca Berlusconi Che cazzia l'allenatore..



L'unica cosa che si può fare tra una finestra di mercato e l'altra è intervenire sull'allenatore, e possiamo esser certi che Montella con questo andazzo ha pochi motivi per continuare a ridere in conferenza stampa (e pensare che ci lamentavamo dell'estrema serietà di Ancelotti).


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo, delusione tremenda, futuro nero...


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Io non ricordo nemmeno con Inzaghi una squadra cosí piantata per terra senza idee né furore agonistica come questa. Non abbiamo niente. E questa é tutta colpa di un totale idiota di allenatore che va in conferenza a dire che abbiamo numeri da grande milan senza rendersi conto di quanto siamo mediocri. Questo non é un allenatore né un gestore né un motivatore. Fuori dalle balle. Subito.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Non deve tornare a Milano quello in panchina. Sennò davvero gufo tutto l’anno. E mirabelli dovrà rispondere anche lui per la parte tecnica perché è evidente c’è la squadra è lacunosa e troppi giocatori erano scommesse.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Perdere 2-0 contro la Sampdoria senza fare un tiro in porta per tutta la partita. Imbarazzanti, imbarazzanti.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma gli rispondi anche in modo serio?



Direi che dopo la partita di oggi era serissimo rispondere a chi aveva dei dubbi su Zapata ed Abate.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> avessi zapata sotto mano lo devasterei di botte...e nche vincenzino



io prenderei Zapata per picchiare Montella..


----------



## Alex (24 Settembre 2017)

Ridolini è roba da esonero


----------



## sette (24 Settembre 2017)

squadra di mentecatti, andate a lavorare


----------



## diavolo (24 Settembre 2017)

Al primo accenno di sorriso durante l'intervista post partita spero gli comunichino l' esonero in diretta nazionale.


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, non abbiamo fatto neanche un tiro in porta.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

tutti i giocatori meriterebbero un s.v. perché costretti ad essere allenati da uno come Montella, amico di Spalletti e tifoso Roma (e Samp), bravissimo a fare rendere ognuno non più del 15% delle proprie potenzialità.

Donnarumma 6

Zapata 4
Bonucci 4
Romagnoli 6

Abate 4
Kessie 4
Biglia 5.5
Bonaventura 4.5
Rodriguez 6

Suso 5
Kalinic 5

Cutrone
Calhanoglu
Borini

Montella 0 INDECENTE, il voto è zero perché semplicemente dovrebbe cambiare mestiere, un insulto agli allenatori di calcio. voto 10 per aver giocato anche oggi per la sua Roma e l'Inter dell'amico Spalletti.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> di solito è il contrario
> scoppi a febbraio
> noi a settembre
> confortante...



A febbraio ne risente un po' chi fa i prelimari di Champions da metà agosto. Noi abbiamo iniziato i preliminari a luglio


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (24 Settembre 2017)

Che tragedia


----------



## Sotiris (24 Settembre 2017)

Esonero esonero esonero esonero esonero esonero


----------



## Konrad (24 Settembre 2017)

6 partite...di cui 2 vere...0 punti...6 reti subite e 1 sola fatta...tiri in porta nelle due gare 4/5. OTTIMA STATISTICA....CHE PARLI DI QUESTA IL NOSTRO PSEUDO-ALLENATORE


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Settembre 2017)

pd non se ne può più.. ogni anno sempre peggio pd


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

come era ovvio 200 milioni buttati nel cesso...ora vediamo di esonerare sto aborto schifoso e di puntare tutto sull'Europa League...il campionato non è affare nostro con sta squadra patetica...


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ripeto: attenzione che ad oggi siamo sotto (e nettamente) a Juventus, Napoli, Inter, Roma, Lazio, Torino, Sampdoria, Atalanta e Fiorentina


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Ora aspettiamoci shitstorm su Fassone e Mirabelli, soldi sprecati su Kessie, Bonucci sopravvalutato che giocava bene con Chiellini e Barzagli, Andrè Silva pagato 40 milioni in panchina perché scarso...e critiche quasi nulle a Montella


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2017)

E anche per quest'anno farò altro quando giocherà il Milan.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2017)

In queste occasioni sento la mancanza di una presenza importante ingombrante e presente come un Galliani o un Berlusconi


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Bel banco di prova per la società.


Un ******* sta mandando in fumo un investimento da 1 miliardo.
Vediamo cosa combinano (niente, ovviamente).


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Settembre 2017)

Ha fatto entrare un ragazzino di 19 anni per riprendere la partita lasciando l'attaccante del Portogallo in panchina mp pd


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

la prossima è Milan Roma... che qualche mese fa finì 1-4
auguri Montella


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Sto nero, nero. Non e' possibile non fare 1 tiro in porta contro la Sampdoria, ma che scherziamo? 

Poi voglio delle spiegazioni perche Zapata ha giocato due partite di seguito titolare mentre Musacchio anche oggi in panchina. Ce lo deve spiegare.


----------



## Kaw (24 Settembre 2017)

La faccia di Fassone diceva tutto, Montella ha i giorni contati.
Una squadra che non sa cosa fare in campo, e il modulo non c'entra nulla.
Rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo fatto nemmeno un azione offensiva, non dico tiri in porta, ma proprio una proeizione offensiva.
E' inaccettabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Settembre 2017)

Questa partita è stata persa da Montella che ha deciso di mettere Zapata e lasciare il panca Musacchio eh ma lui era troppo forte meglio mettere l'altro cesso, nulla da aggiungere mi sto stancando e siamo solo a settembre. Bisogna vincere visto che le prossime due partite saranno 0 punti già scritto, poi va beh mi lascia marcire Andre Silva in panca 40 milioni messi in panca, mi sono stancata farò come il prossimo anno mi prendo un pò di pausa mi guardo altro che è meglio.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Zapata, non accusate Bonucci a caso



Concordo. Zapata semina il panico a tutti i compagni di squadra


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Direi che dopo la partita di oggi era serissimo rispondere a chi aveva dei dubbi su Zapata ed Abate.



Bravo. Stappa quello buono, mi raccomando.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella deve essere esonerato.
Subito 

Sconfitta immonda, ma mi fa piacere per i sostenitori che si masturbano con le sponde di Kalinic e conn Suso che torna sul mancino.

Prendetevi zero tiri in porta da qui a maggio.
Attacco da serie C


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Faccio già un pronostico per le prossime due (tanto ormai sono a mente fredda)
Milan - Roma 0-4
Inter - Milan 3-1


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2017)

Allenatore veramente misero, fa del possesso palla e del bel giuoco il suo credo, poi però si fa mettere sotto dalla Sampdoria di Giampaolo.
Il Tiki Taka di Guardiola e l'entrare in porta col pallone non funzionava più manco al Barca, che ha fenomeni veri, robe da matti


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2017)

Qui bisogna farsi delle domande. O abbiamo un allenatore così scarso da farsi dominare dalla Sampdoria di GIAMPAOLO. Oppure abbiamo speso tanti soldi inutilmente per dei giocatori non all'altezza di un progetto ambizioso. 

Intanto, essendo una persona che riconosce i meriti ed i demeriti, faccio i complimenti alla Samp che ci ha letteralmente massacrati sul piano del gioco. Bisogna essere sportivi e riconoscere che oggi la squadra genovese è stata nettamente più forte di noi.


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abate? Zapata? Ma siamo matti?



scritto prima della partita, chissà caro Montella, qua il matto sei solo tu


----------



## Pivellino (24 Settembre 2017)

Io l'ho sempre difeso ma qua non funziona niente, condizione fisica, tattica, uno contro uno. Male tutto e tutti. Però in giro non vedo allenatori adatti, forse dobbiamo sperare in qualche esonero.
Un Guidolin?


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> In queste occasioni sento la mancanza di una presenza importante ingombrante e presente come un Galliani o un Berlusconi



Ma non scherziamo per cortesia


----------



## Butcher (24 Settembre 2017)

Ora però Fassone o Mirabelli DEVONO uscire fuori. Parlate!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma sv Non deve fare una parata e becca 2 gol. incolpevole su entrambi
la difesa: 4,5. e meno male che la difesa a tre è il vestito ideale per i nostri difensori!
Zapata 3: no commento
Bonucci 5: 40mln per uno che ha la fascia sul braccio e gioca peggio di Paletta
Romagnoli 5: poca roba

Abate 4: siamo l'unica squadra AL MONDO che schiera come esterno di centrocampo uno che non sa crossare
Kessie 2: la peggior partita disputata da un centrocampista negli ultimi 10 anni di Milan. Montolivo, Muntari, Essien... scansatevi!
Biglia 5,5: non fa nulla di che
Bonaventura 4,5: sbaglia tutto
Rodriguez 5: tanti palloni toccati, ne mette in mezzo qualcuno, ma basta così... Tanti errori anche lui

Suso 4,5: l'allenatore ha deciso che deve spegnere la luce, e lui, ubbidiente, la spegne
Kalinic 4: impalpabile

Calahnoglu sv: impalpabile
Borini sv: impalpabile
Cutrone sv: impalpabile

Montella 0: auguri a te, al tuo stramaledetto 3-5-2 e ai tifosi che lo invocano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la prossima è Milan Roma... che qualche mese fa finì 1-4
> auguri Montella



Speriamo giochi Montolivo e che riprenda le redini della sua squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella non finisce la stagione, almeno spero


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Settembre 2017)

Esonerate questo cane maledetto. Non ci sono più scuse... Quest'anno non c'è una rosa di cani. L'unico cane rimasto è montella


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Settembre 2017)

Datemi Conte


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Zapata 0 Ritirati.
Bonucci 5
Romagnoli 6
Abate 3 Penoso, solo cross dalla 3/4
Kessie 3 Cotto, un numero assurdo di passaggi a caso.
Biglia 5
Bonaventura 4
Rodriguez 5
Suso 5
Kalinic 4 Ma vai a quel paese tu e le tue sponde.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Settembre 2017)

Zero tiri in porta. Basta questo dai.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

tra l'altro mettendo zapata al posto di musacchio perdi molto in sicurezza in impostazione, il colombiano è na tragedia o è retropassaggio, mentre l'argentino ha molta sicurezza anche nel verticalizzare con coraggio.

è vero che il colombiano è piu' veloce, ma cosi' ti metti immediatamente in fase di difesa, con l'idea di subire e non di dominare.

oggi un frank kessie indecente, sui livelli dell'ultimo essien nè piu' nè meno, avra' sbagliato il 90% dei palloni toccati, era da cambiare dopo il 45esimo, altro errore di montella.

mentre borini ha dato segnali interessanti come ala, ovviamente è da testare in fase difensiva, ovvio che in offensiva sia centomilavolte meglio di quell'ameba di giocatore che è Retropass Abate, il RE indiscusso del retropassaggino e del lancio a caso e del non prendersi il coraggio una iniziativa da vero giocatore di calcio.

indecente Suso, non va bene in quel ruolo è inutile che ci perdano il sonno, se vuoi giocare con la seconda punta metti kalinic a svariare intorno a silva, se vuoi cercare di fare convivere un po' tutti i giocatori tecnici in squadra devi andare di 343, ma cmq in ogni caso se metti sta garra pari a ZERO non vai da nessuna parte.

ci vorrebbe una statistica sulle seconde palle recuperate dalla samp e sui contrasti vinti dai doriani, secondo me saremmo vicini ad un editto bulgaro.

AMAREZZA E SCONFORTO


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2017)

Inspiegabile giocare così e perdere così. Malissimo tutti. Zapata classico giocatore che gioca bene una partita e poi te ne sbaglia un'altra. E Montella deve spiegarmi perchè fa sempre i cambi a 10 minuti dalla fine. Vergogna!


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

A QSVS quando l'Inter perde c'è la depressione, perde il Milan e c'è solo allegria


----------



## Masanijey (24 Settembre 2017)

Per carità di Dio!!! Mandate via quel cane dalla panchina.. Ne va del nostro presente e del nostro futuro! Non scherziamo più, squadra senza gioco e senza identità, surclassati a Roma e messi sotto a Genova.. Le uniche due partite significative giocate finora. Con una rosa del genere!

Non si può più aspettare, basta... Viaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non abbiamo fatto neanche un tiro in porta.



È la seconda partita consecutiva. Ma tanto come si prova a criticare si passa sempre da quelli che vedono tutto nero. Ecco qui i risultati.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2017)

Come detto in un post poco prima dell'inizio della partita, ho visto la formazione titolare è ho capito che sarebbe andata male, una formazione sbagliatissima, un gioco (quale?) penoso, un allenatore incompetente in panchina. Ma veramente vale la pena cambiare modulo per Bonucci che è uno dei peggiori di questo Milan? Non si potrebbe tornare a 4 dietro e mandarlo in panchina? Il 352 con Abate a destra è solo da incompetenti

Donnarumma 5,5
Zapata 4 prima degli errori per me il migliore
Bonucci 5 senza parole
Romagnoli 6
Abate 4 aborto calcistico 
Bonaventura 5,5
Kessie 5 poverino non è colpa sua ma dell'incompetenza societaria che non ha preso un sostituto (ah c'è Mauri)
Biglia 5 malissimo
Rodriguez 6 il migliore
Suso 5,5
Kalinic 5,5

Cutrone 6
Calhanoglu 5,5
Borini s.v.

Montella 0 sotto di un gol A.Silva in panchina per tutta la partita. E la società non prende provvedimenti...poveri noi


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

mi raccomando la prossima giochiamo direttamente senza attaccanti


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna farsi delle domande. O abbiamo un allenatore così scarso da farsi dominare dalla Sampdoria di GIAMPAOLO. Oppure abbiamo speso tanti soldi inutilmente per dei giocatori non all'altezza di un progetto ambizioso.
> 
> Intanto, essendo una persona che riconosce i meriti ed i demeriti, faccio i complimenti alla Samp che ci ha letteralmente massacrati sul piano del gioco. Bisogna essere sportivi e riconoscere che oggi la squadra genovese è stata nettamente più forte di noi.



I peggiori in campo sono stati Zapata Buonaventura Suso. Tutta gente che c'era giá . Solo Kessie oggi era in giornata no dei nuovi mentre gli altri sono andati in difficoltá proprio per le amnesie dei primi e per come eravamo messi male in campo dal celebroleso.


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2017)

Partitaccia fin dal primo minuto...ci siamo ripresi un pochino nel secondo tempo ma a quel punto ci ha pensato zapata...
Bonucci si fa saltare troppo facilmente...Kessie alterna momenti buoni a black-out clamorosi...ma quello che ci penalizzerà da qui a fine stagione sarà montella...ok la difesa a 3...ci sta...ma i 5 centrocampisti no...penalizzi troppo il tuo miglior giocatore...quello che l'anno scorso ti ha salvato il cu.lo troppe volte e cioè Suso...bisogna giocare con le ali e una punta...e poi basta borini...basta sto zapata...cioè quest'omuncolo di montella preferisce zapata a musacchio e borini lo mette sempre e andrè silva mai...mai...

La speranza è che questo disastro sia dovuto al fatto che abbiamo cambiato tanto e che quindi ci vorrà il tempo che serve...ma ho molti dubbi...con montella in panchina che pensa di essere pep guardiola quest'anno non mi vedo davanti a roma e inter...e neanche davanti alla lazio se devo dirla tutta.


----------



## Symon (24 Settembre 2017)

Grazie Montella dell'ennesima figura di m...
Abbiamo preso Rodriguez per spingere sulla fascia, ma vedo che spinge sempre di più Abate. Con Suso e Kessié era l'unica fonte di gioco, e cosa ha pensato bene di fare il coach? Togliere Suso e Abate e mettere l'ennesima porcata tattica, ovvero Borini sulla fascia... Infatti come si poteva intuire il 2 goal è nato proprio da una chiusura mancante...Kessié perde il passo e perde la palla, Borini non rientra e la Samp segna. Sul primo goal è concorso di colpa tra Kessié che dorme e perde palla, Zapata che la mette sul petto a suo fratello più grosso, e Bonucci che fà il solito palo inutile in mezzo all'area.
Quando Montella capirà che deve partire da qualche certezza e non da totale improvvisazione solo per il fatto che il Milan vuole che giochi testardamente come dice lui, tornerà a mettere Bonaventura e Suso esterni del tridente dove hanno reso perfettamente nelle scorse stagioni, schiererà Silva e non quel palo di Kalinic in mezzo (oggi ha avuto un occasione clamorosa al 70esimo di eludere il difensore con un semplice spostamento di palla e tirare solo davanti a Puggioni, invece ha pensato bene di tirare addosso al Ferrari..)
Non puoi lasciare in panca capitan Juve? Ok allora lascialo se ti piace tanto, ma torna al tridente davanti...questa stitichezza offensiva non si vedeva da anni...Da quando ha fatto il 3-5-2 le occasioni create si sono azzerate. Se guardate le statistiche nelle prime partite facevamo sempre 20-25 tiri, e mediamente 10 in porta...ora è un disastro pure davanti oltre che dietro.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv Non deve fare una parata e becca 2 gol. incolpevole su entrambi
> la difesa: 4,5. e meno male che la difesa a tre è il vestito ideale per i nostri difensori!
> Zapata 3: no commento
> Bonucci 5: 40mln per uno che ha la fascia sul braccio e gioca peggio di Paletta
> ...




Perfetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2017)

E c'era chi credeva che la prestazione penosa contro la Spal era per non sprecare forze inutilmente

Qua vinciamo solo con le possibili retrocesse del 2018 e di fortuna pure


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque forse capiamo che sto 3-5-2 è imbarazzante. Non si può sacrificare un centrocampista per mettere Zapata..


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=3712]Federer90[/MENTION] devi rispettare le idee altrui. Basta con questi post.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Settembre 2017)

Il problema di oggi è stato essenzialmente mentale. Difesa a 3, difesa a 4 o a 5: con l'atteggiamento di oggi vieni preso a pallate da chiunque. Sempre in ritardo sulle seconde palle, centinaia di errori in fase di impostazione e ripartenza. Una roba oscena. Se ci aggiungiamo che un 3-5-2 con questi interpreti ha poco senso facciamo tombola. Non capisco perchè non venga fatto giocare Calhanoglu con due punte pesanti. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma Hakan è l'unico giocatore di questa squadra capace di dare un po' di verticalità alla manovra. Giocando con un centrocampo del genere e con Suso spalle alla porta ti consegni ad ogni avversario.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

su kalinic molti di voi si comportano come bimbi (che forse pure siete, non sapendo la vostra età beati voi nel caso..).

oggi nikola quante palle buone ha avuto ,quanto supporto dalla squadra? "vai te kalinic e le tue sponde" mammamia, arriva da 3 gol fatti con la spal e ora parte il refrain delle sponde, gli han fatto dei cross indecenti, di fianco non aveva praticamente nessuno in quanto Suso, lui si', è stato IN DE CE NTE.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Boh. Io non so che dire.

Sono assolutamente scioccato.


----------



## simone316 (24 Settembre 2017)

L'avevamo pronisticata in tanti questa disfatta purtroppo. Formazione cannata. Mentalità nulla. Cambi in netto ritardo e anche errati... Ci vuole un segnale forte dalla società ora.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Settembre 2017)

Io sono già stufo. E siamo a fine settembre.
Ma in società lo hanno visto che siamo spariti appena il livello si è alzato rispetto alla zona retrocessione (vedi Lazio e Sampdoria)?
Ne vogliono chiedere conto all'allenatore o no?
Perché Ridolini non ci spiega:
1) Perché ha giocato Zapata per due partite consecutive: non poteva giocare col Rijeka e oggi lasciar spazio a Musacchio?
2) La gestione di Kessiè: almeno Locatelli poteva dargli un cambio in una partita?
3) André Silva non è degno neanche di giocare un tempo a Genova? Neanche 45 minuti? Allora l'errore è di Fassone e Mirabelli che l'hanno preso.
4) La lentezza dei cambi: a inizio secondo tempo devi cambiare qualcosa, DEVI.
5) L'aspetto caratteriale: al di là del modulo e del tipo di calcio che hai in testa, è inaccettabile che non ci sia reazione. A costo di sembrare ridicolo, vi dico che io - cioè un signor nessuno - tiro fuori i co****ni a calcetto, se sto perdendo. I nostri quest'anno, no. l'anno scorso, paradossalmente, sì. Ma Montella la vuole smettere con questo stramaledetto calcio ragionato (visto che non ha fenomeni veri) e si decide a metterla anche un po' sul fisico?
Quanti ne dobbiamo prendere con la Roma? Quattro, cinque?


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Datemi Conte



Da bloccare subito per la prossima stagione, e una volta bloccato se necessario lo potremmo far arrivare subito. Conte non si farebbe problemi a mollare subito il Chelsea.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sto nero, nero. Non e' possibile non fare 1 tiro in porta contro la Sampdoria, ma che scherziamo?
> 
> Poi voglio delle spiegazioni perche Zapata ha giocato due partite di seguito titolare mentre Musacchio anche oggi in panchina. Ce lo deve spiegare.



Eh ma Musacchio lo preserva per la Roma cit


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Prima di tutto bisogna avere UN 11 TITOLARE. Basta con queste sciocchezze del turn over per favore.. ma turn over cosa a settembre??? Sono stanchi? Dovrebbero correre più di tutto ed invece siamo a pezzi.

Ma come fai a trovare l'inquadratura se continui a cambiare ogni 3 giorni? non è che magari sei confuso e basta?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Settembre 2017)

Il punto è, mandi via Montella, chi prendi?
Libero ricordo Guidolin, ma ne vale la pena? Prendere un traghettatore a settembre? Boh.
A fine stagione almeno puoi puntare a uno tra Klopp-Emery e Conte.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh. Io non so che dire.
> 
> Sono assolutamente scioccato.



facciamoci due risate come il mister dai


----------



## Masanijey (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montella 0: auguri a te, al tuo stramaledetto 3-5-2 e ai tifosi che lo invocano.



Mi vuoi spiegare cosa c'entra il modulo ora? Col 4-3-3 abbiamo fatto meglio? 
Qui mancano proprio le basi! Manca tutto... Non si può ottenere un risultato come questo con una rosa così!


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo per cortesia



Penso che era ironico, un occhiolino a Ivan Iancini..troll per eccellenza..


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (24 Settembre 2017)

Atteggiamento assurdo. Tutti troppo molli e disinteressati,come se non gli importasse nulla. Chiaro che perdi così.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna avere UN 11 TITOLARE. Basta con queste sciocchezze del turn over per favore.. ma turn over cosa a settembre??? Sono stanchi? Dovrebbero correre più di tutto ed invece siamo a pezzi.
> 
> Ma come fai a trovare l'inquadratura se continui a cambiare ogni 3 giorni? non è che magari sei confuso e basta?



Semplicemente non ha la personalità per decidere un undici titolare e lasciare fuori "gente importante".

Ma si sapeva.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2017)

Comunque tra Roma e Inter missà che finiremo lontanissimo dal quarto posto


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna avere UN 11 TITOLARE. Basta con queste sciocchezze del turn over per favore.. ma turn over cosa a settembre??? Sono stanchi? Dovrebbero correre più di tutto ed invece siamo a pezzi.
> 
> Ma come fai a trovare l'inquadratura se continui a cambiare ogni 3 giorni? non è che magari sei confuso e basta?



Esatto ma cosa ti aspetti da Montella?
Comincio a pensare ci goda a sabotarci dall'interno


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2017)

Ben vengano queste sconfitte se serviranno a cacciare Jose Ridolinho. Il lato negativo è che bisogna assistere a 90 minuti con 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da bloccare subito per la prossima stagione, e una volta bloccato se necessario lo potremmo far arrivare subito. Conte non si farebbe problemi a mollare subito il Chelsea.



Ma cosa vuoi bloccare? La prossima stagione qua incominceremo a vendere tutto e non fare un mercato come quest'anno ma da paremttri zero. 200 MLN erano solo quest'anno.

Conte andava preso quest'estate. E avremmo potuto prenderlo secondo me, sono strasicuro che sarebbe venuto. Con un budget di questa'anno non avrebbe detto no.. anche oggi non mi sembra convinto del Chelsea.

Abbiamo voluto sto mediocre


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi vuoi spiegare cosa c'entra il modulo ora? Col 4-3-3 abbiamo fatto meglio?
> Qui mancano proprio le basi! Manca tutto... Non si può ottenere un risultato come questo con una rosa così!



no ma non dirglielo, son 800 post in cui sentenzia "stramaledetto 352" ad ogni pie' sospinto , dimenticando che col 433 abbiamo fatto pieta' a dir poco e che mancherebbe sempre il famoso esterno sinistro...ma la memoria del tifoso è cortissssssssssima


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2017)

Gia due sconfitte, contro la Roma alla prossima si deve obbligatoriamente vincere o senno' gia la questione 4 posto si fa davvero dura, gia ad Ottobre...


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2017)

Oggi Zapata ha giocato per il cugino...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna avere UN 11 TITOLARE. Basta con queste sciocchezze del turn over per favore.. ma turn over cosa a settembre??? Sono stanchi? Dovrebbero correre più di tutto ed invece siamo a pezzi.
> 
> Ma come fai a trovare l'inquadratura se continui a cambiare ogni 3 giorni? non è che magari sei confuso e basta?




Ecco.

Si parla di tanti acquisti nuovo e squadra che deve imparare a giocare insieme ma fino ad ora è stata sempre cambiata la formazione.

Che quel mediocre di Montella stia cercando scuse?


----------



## ARKANA (24 Settembre 2017)

A me la cosa che da davvero fastidio di Montella è che mentre i suoi colleghi vincenti (primo su tutti conte) a fine partita non hanno più voce perché hanno urlato per 90 minuti (anche se fossero sul 6-0 per loro ) mentre lui sta seduto fissando il vuoto, bah che atteggiamento mediocre...


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè allora spariamoci tutti e via. Che senso ha sparare a zero su ogni cosa? Equilibrio per piacere.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' grave che lo pensino quasi tutti i tifosi tranne Montella. Di solito quando tutti si accorgono di qualcosa tranne l'allenatore sono le prime avvisaglie di un futuro esonero



È gravissimo hai ragione


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Ho letto che erano 7 anni che la Samp non ci batteva in casa sua.
Grazie ameba.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me la cosa che da davvero fastidio di Montella è che mentre i suoi colleghi vincenti (primo su tutti conte) a fine partita non hanno più voce perché hanno urlato per 90 minuti (anche se fossero sul 6-0 per loro ) mentre lui sta seduto fissando il vuoto, bah che atteggiamento mediocre...



anche spalletti è uno che fissa il vuoto quando le cose vanno male, il punto è solo dare un'atteggiamento tattico preciso e ordine in campo, cosa che al nostro non riesce per niente


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora spariamoci tutti e via. Che senso ha sparare a zero su ogni cosa? Equilibrio per piacere.



C'è qualcosa su cui non sparare?


----------



## Federer90 (24 Settembre 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> No guarda, il problema è uno solo: Montella. Lo schifo in campo è merito suo.





Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora spariamoci tutti e via. Che senso ha sparare a zero su ogni cosa? Equilibrio per piacere.


Dopo una bella vittoria si fanno progetti di conquista del mondo, dopo una sconfitta siamo da interregionale. Tutto normale, per fortuna a gestire ed allenare non è nessun di loro (noi).


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 5,5
Zapata 1
Bonucci 5
Romagnoli 5
Abate 2
Kessie 3
Biglia 5,5
Bonaventura 4
R Rodriguez 5
Suso 4,5 
Kalinic 5,5 

Calhanoglu 5
Cutrone 5,5
Borini s.v.

Montella 2


----------



## DrHouse (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 4 uscite horror sui corner 
Zapata 0 *****
Bonucci 2 era meglio se stava dov’era
Romagnoli 5 l’unico che almeno non merita insulti, ma male
Abate 0 *****
Kessiè 0 ultimo passaggio riuscito a fine luglio, osceno
Biglia 5 a fasi alterne
Bonaventura 6 sufficiente come voto, ma non basta in serie A
Rodriguez 6 come Bonaventura
Suso 0 sparati, tu e il tuo mancino
Kalinic 0 zero tiri, una sponda (per la Samp), 156 offside 

Cutrone sv 
Calhanoglu sv
Borini 0 *****

Montella 0 *****


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> su kalinic molti di voi si comportano come bimbi (che forse pure siete, non sapendo la vostra età beati voi nel caso..).
> 
> oggi nikola quante palle buone ha avuto ,quanto supporto dalla squadra? "vai te kalinic e le tue sponde" mammamia, arriva da 3 gol fatti con la spal e ora parte il refrain delle sponde, gli han fatto dei cross indecenti, di fianco non aveva praticamente nessuno in quanto Suso, lui si', è stato IN DE CE NTE.



Visto che ti riferisci chiaramente a me dal virgolettato ti rispondo brevemente:
no, non sono un bambino sono un tifoso che ha tutto il diritto di sfogarsi civilmente quando si perde così e prendermela con i peggiori in campo. Se non ti piace quello che scrivo passa oltre, ma non ti permettere di dare dei bambini agli altri solo perchè esprimono giudizi diversi dai tuoi.

Oggi Kalinic ha fatto schifo (anche se non è stato sicuramente il peggiore), Cutrone in 5 minuti ha dato più profondità all'attacco che il croato in tutta la partita. Suso idem. Oggi serviva profondità, velocizzare l'azione in certi frangenti, tutte cose che Kalinic non ha saputo fare, ma che sono certo avrebbero fatto Silva o Cutrone.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Settembre 2017)

Fatalità Zapata,Abate,Suso i peggiori...FATALITÀ. Poi kessie, che poverino non puo mai rifiatare


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

beh dai il possesso lo abbiamo dominato


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2017)

Unica possibilità per andar in champions è vincer l'EL... come ha fatto lo scorso anno mourinho, facendo turnover in campionato. In campionato se ci va male arriviamo decimi, se ci va bene sesti


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2017)

montella ha sbagliato tutto quello che c'era da sbagliare.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh dai il possesso lo abbiamo dominato


0 tiri in porta. Roba mai vista. Ma che cacchio facevano in campo?


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2017)

Premetto che non l'ho vista. Ma abbiamo fatto così schifo?
Due sconfitte nelle uniche due partite contro avversari decenti. È preoccupante


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> interregionale. Tutto normale, per fortuna a gestire ed allenare non è nessun di loro (noi).


Per fortuna? Nè io nè te oggi avremo messo Zapata titolare. E staremo a parlare di un'altra partita.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Premetto che non l'ho vista. Ma abbiamo fatto così schifo?
> Due sconfitte nelle uniche due partite contro avversari decenti. È preoccupante



Schifo forte, da depressione


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Settembre 2017)

Veramente una partita orribile.Al di là dei disastri dei singoli come Kessiè e Bonaventura mi rifiuto di credere che con oltre 200 milioni spesi il livello tecnico sia questo, piuttosto sono disposti tatticamente a caso e non c'è stata un'idea logica di gioco.Per non parlare dei cambi fatto sempre tardi quando il gol è preso. Che la colpa di questa sconfitta sia perlopiù di Montella mi pare evidente,e dovrebbero tutti riflettere,ma soprattutto lui perché è quello che potrebbe pagare.


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2017)

Non l'ho vista, ma ha tenuto fuori anche il turco?


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Fatalità Zapata,Abate,Suso i peggiori...FATALITÀ. Poi kessie, che poverino non puo mai rifiatare



Non piangiamo su tutto, ma alcune cose erano SCONTATE:

- Abate non si può vedere e la mancanza di Conti si sente terribilmente

- Far giocare Zapata e lasciar fuori Musacchio, attualmente il nostro miglior difensore, e ' da folli

- come seconda punta serve UNA PUNTA, non Suso. E Silva marcisce in panchina...


----------



## ultràinside (24 Settembre 2017)

Montella fa le sue minkiate e sono d accordo... ma sti giocatori le palle le hanno ?
Vergognosi per il loro atteggiamento !


----------



## Mc-Milan (24 Settembre 2017)

Con la Lazio non mi strappai i capelli...
Avevamo sbagliato completamente formazione,giocavamo in casa di una squadra rodata e,a quel punto,più forte e preparata di noi..
Quella di oggi però,è una partita che mi lascia allibito:formazione sbagliata ancora una volta,Zapata(!!!)al posto di Musacchio,jack titolare nonostante sia lontanissimo da una condizione minimamente accettabile,e la coppia d'attacco....qualcuno mi spiega perché il Milan che deve andare a fare tre punti gioca con UNA punta,che non è certo un centravanti di sfondamento e una seconda punta,mentre una Sampdoria che dovrebbe,almeno sulla carta,contenere,schiera due punte più ramirez e praet!!!
Mi resta inoltre il dubbio su come mai,anche una volta passati in vantaggio,il nostro allenatore toglie suso e mette cutrone lasciando il portoghese in panchina...mah..lasciare dentro kessie dopo il primo tempo disputato,è autolesionismo!!!
Oggi veramente una prestazione raccapricciante,nelle due partite dove c era bisogno di una risposta importante abbiamo fallito miseramente...
Sono preoccupato....


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 5,5 - poteva forse fare qualcosa in più sul secondo goal, ma in generale mi sembra molto meno sicuro, alcune uscite non le fa proprio. E non parlo di oggi.
Zapata 3 - non so perché debba giocare contro avversari insidiosi. Oggi il cugino pareva lukaku.
Bonucci 5 - questa estate mi ero permesso di criticare le voci sul suo arrivo, preferendo altri difensori, ma ho preso molte critiche. Ecco qui i risultati direi.
Romagnoli 5,5 - Continua a non piacermi e non mi da mai sicurezza

Abate 4 - fisicamente non ne ha più. 
Kessie 4 - anche lui fisicamente non ne aveva, ma è in parte giustificabile dal fatto che le ha giocate tutte, nazionali comprese. Era inevitabile e lo abbiamo scritto ovunque.
Biglia 5 - oggi pareva il peggior montolivo
Bonaventura 4 - già non era una mezzala di ruolo, ma ora pare prioprio un giocatore perso. In ogni caso su quella parte di campo, da inizio stagione, ci sono le praterie.
Rodriguez 6 - è L’unico che ci prova almeno, e qualche cross interessante lo mette.

Kalinic 4 - ha fatto una partita alla bacca, mentre lukaku, ops zapata metteva a ferro e fuoco la difesa nostra. Si mangia un goal discreto su assist di rodriguez.
Suso 4 - involuzione pazzesca. Non trova la posizione nemmeno a pagarlo oro. Ora sono 3 partite peró.

Borini e Cutrone s.v.
Calhanoglou 5 - ancora una volta assente ingiustificato. Continuo a dire che non ha l’intensità per fare il centrocampista.

Montella 1 - sbaglia qualsiasi cosa, prima e durante la partita. La squadra non ha gioco, schemi, movimenti. Tutti fermi in attesa di subire calcio di rigore. La dicono lunga le 0 occasioni delle ultime due partite (3 insieme a quella con la Lazio). Squadra bassa dal primo minuto. Tatticamente è il terzo allenatore che lo porta a spasso senza problemi. E se il craiova non si mangiava due goal grossi come una casa, erano 4 ad averlo portato a scuola. Fisicamente noi camminiamo e gli altri volano con la bava alla bocca, pur essendo alla terza partita consecutiva come noi. Per quanto mi riguarda, non doveva nemmeno iniziare la stagione. Spero che le finisca ora. Squadra a guidolin che traghetta e costruisce qualcosa fino a giugno. Poi dentro Andonio.

Mirabelli s.v. - vorrei dare un voto anche a lui. Perché si stanno manifestando errori e lacune che abbiamo lamentato per tutto il mercato. A centrocampo, ruolo fondamentale,aver fatto solo 2 acquisti, non prendendo una mezzala sinistra titolare e una destra di riserva per kessie, ha esposto a questa situazione: kessie sulle gambe da 3 partite, a sinistra non si produce un’azione e non si da mai continuità alla squadra. Continuo a dire che aver scommesso oltre 60milioni per Silva e calhanoglou è stato completamente sbagliato. Solo una delle due doveva essere rischiata. Il turco ha un ruolo che in questa squadra non è contemplato.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Premetto che non l'ho vista. Ma abbiamo fatto così schifo?
> Due sconfitte nelle uniche due partite contro avversari decenti. È preoccupante



Schifo da aver voglia di passare a un altro sport.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 0 tiri in porta. Roba mai vista. Ma che cacchio facevano in campo?



Anche con la Spal furono zero tiri in porta, piu' o meno.

Non c' e' gioco di alcun tipo e la gestione della rosa a disposizione e' incompensibile.


----------



## Kaw (24 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Unica possibilità per andar in champions è vincer l'EL... come ha fatto lo scorso anno mourinho, facendo turnover in campionato. In campionato se ci va male arriviamo decimi, se ci va bene sesti


L'ho scritto ieri nell'altro topic, per la CL paradossalmente più facile vincere l'EL.
Ma credo che Fassone debba cominciare a fare i conti senza i soldi della CL.


----------



## Osv (24 Settembre 2017)

La squadra ha bisogno di amalgama e Montella insiste con un turnover folle tanto da avere ad ogni match una squadra diversa. I giocatori sono disorientati, in più insiste con un Zapata titolare che ha messo la croce sulla speranza di conservare il pareggio. Musacchio era bene farlo riposare per il difficilissimo match con il Rijeka... Abate che fa il compitino, Suso lento da morire piazzato in una zona che non riusciva a coprire, bonaventura anche lui inconcludente, Kalinic che continua a sbracciarsi e chiamare la palla mentre è in fuorigioco... La palla comunque in area di rigore non è arrivata quasi mai.

Contento poi di un primo tempo imbarazzante, nel secondo tempo decide di non cambiare nulla e fa i cambi a 10 minuti dalla fine, molto utile.

Abbiamo decisamente bisogno di un allenatore con più esperienza.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Visto che ti riferisci chiaramente a me dal virgolettato ti rispondo brevemente:
> no, non sono un bambino sono un tifoso che ha tutto il diritto di sfogarsi civilmente quando si perde così e prendermela con i peggiori in campo. Se non ti piace quello che scrivo passa oltre, ma non ti permettere di dare dei bambini agli altri solo perchè esprimono giudizi diversi dai tuoi.
> 
> Oggi Kalinic ha fatto schifo (anche se non è stato sicuramente il peggiore), Cutrone in 5 minuti ha dato più profondità all'attacco che il croato in tutta la partita. Suso idem. Oggi serviva profondità, velocizzare l'azione in certi frangenti, tutte cose che Kalinic non ha saputo fare, ma che sono certo avrebbero fatto Silva o Cutrone.



bambino per me è un gran complimento,almeno loro vedono la vita in modo leggiadro invece di isterizzare sui forum come noi..
Cutrone è lo stesso che a roma non ha visto palla nel primo tempo perchè nessuno gliela passava, oggi uguale nikola a cui sono arrivati 2 o 3 palloni in tutto, da cui tutti erano lontanissimi (ed è chiaramente un giocatore da lasciare solo nell'1vs1 e da lanciare con palle alte, chiaro vero?)
per na volta che Suso, lui si' veramente inguardabile, gli ha girato vicino siamo arrivati a fare l'unico tiro decente verso la porta con il loro scambio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2017)

0 tiri nello specchio della porta


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche con la Spal furono zero tiri in porta, piu' o meno.
> 
> Non c' e' gioco di alcun tipo e la gestione della rosa a disposizione e' incompensibile.



il milan come tiri in porta è (era credo dopo oggi) al primo posto in campionato, l'han fatto vedere a sky proprio ieri.
anche come occasioni create.

non so che criteri usino perchè sono rimasto basito pure io


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

con allegri, inzaghi, seedorf, mihajlovic, brocchi... avevamo anche una squadra di melema, ma non ho mai visto 0 tiri in porta.
lo scorso anno era così e ce la prendevamo "con bacca che è statico"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2017)

Per capire l'incapacità palese di Montella basta vedere i cambi che ha fatto: tolti due giocatori che potevano comunque creare pericoli e inserita una prima punta che ha bisogno di essere servita. E l'unico a creare gioco doveva essere Calhanoglu quando sei sotto di un gol a 20 minuti dalla fine? Metti Silva piuttosto di Cutrone visto che il portoghese è più incline alla giocata che può fare la differenza.


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2017)

quando perdi 1 a 0 invece di mettere borini...mi vien da piangere giuro...togli zapata e metti cahlanoglu...4231...ma ci voleva tanto???


----------



## Azazel (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma solo io vedo una squadra senza intensità e senza corsa oltre alla mancanza di gioco? Ci vuole un allenatore che li faccia sudare, non palleggiare a due all'ora


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per capire l'incapacità palese di Montella basta vedere i cambi che ha fatto: tolti due giocatori che potevano comunque creare pericoli e inserita una prima punta che ha bisogno di essere servita. E l'unico a creare gioco doveva essere Calhanoglu quando sei sotto di un gol a 20 minuti dalla fine? Metti Silva piuttosto di Cutrone visto che il portoghese è più incline alla giocata che può fare la differenza.


 

Le 3 vittorie contro il nulla in campionato di cui 2 in casa e quelle di El hanno depistato il reale valore di questa squadra probabilmente.. Il settimo posto..


----------



## Masanijey (24 Settembre 2017)

Questo imb.... sta facendo marcire in panchina André Silva senza una ragionevole motivazione. Io se ci penso esco pazzo! 6 partite, 120 minuti giocati. Dobbiamo solo sperare che questo ragazzo di 20 anni non si deprima e il suo rendimento vada a farsi benedire.. Ma poi questa è solo una delle cose... No no, se ne deve andare via stasera stessa...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2017)

Squadra oscena. Zero tiri in porta e zero occasioni. Impotenza totale. Vergognosi.


----------



## robs91 (24 Settembre 2017)

In queste prime giornate si è visto un Milan praticamente uguale a quelli degli anni scorsi,ed è grave pensando ai 200 milioni spesi.Tristezza infinita.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2017)

quello che mi fa veramente paura è la condizione fisica. La Samp ci ha sovrastati atleticamente. Lì abbiamo perso la partita. Tralascio gli errori individuali (una roba vergognosa), non siamo riusciti a fare due passaggi di fila per un'ora piena. Ma sono matti o cosa?
Se il problema è l'allenatore (cosa che non penso) esonero immediato allora, inutile continuare se si pensa che il problema sia Montella.
Chi al suo posto? onestamente non so chi dire. Allenatori top non ce n'è in giro, ci sono solo Mazzarri, Tuchel e qualche altro che dimentico.
Sinceramente di questi non prenderei nessuno, per motivi diversi, forse l'unico che in Italia potrebbe fare bene è Mazzarri.
A questo punto la società deve avere le idee chiare, se credi nell'allenatore devi supportarlo anche di fronte la squadra, e strigliare per bene i giocatori (veramente scandalosi come atteggiamento in campo), e magari evitare di fare esperimenti tattici e di uomini.
Se non credi più in Montella provi un allenatore che conosce il campionato, affidabile e che possa lottare per arrivare 4. 
Io proverei la riscommessa Seedorf.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In queste prime giornate si è visto un Milan praticamente uguale a quelli degli anni scorsi,ed è grave pensando ai 200 milioni spesi.Tristezza infinita.



è questa la tristezza


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ormai è chiaro che la Champions ce la scordiamo di giocare anche l'anno prossimo. Juve, Napoli, Inter e Roma sono di un'altra categoria. Ce la giochiamo con Lazio e Torino per il quinto e sesto posto. E' questa la dura realtà da accettare, purtroppo. L'anno prossimo per favore via Montella e dentro un allenatore serio, con mentalità vincente.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quello che mi fa veramente paura è la condizione fisica. La Samp ci ha sovrastati atleticamente. Lì abbiamo perso la partita. Tralascio gli errori individuali (una roba vergognosa), non siamo riusciti a fare due passaggi di fila per un'ora piena. Ma sono matti o cosa?
> Se il problema è l'allenatore (cosa che non penso) esonero immediato allora, inutile continuare se si pensa che il problema sia Montella.
> Chi al suo posto? onestamente non so chi dire. Allenatori top non ce n'è in giro, ci sono solo Mazzarri, Tuchel e qualche altro che dimentico.
> Sinceramente di questi non prenderei nessuno, per motivi diversi, forse l'unico che in Italia potrebbe fare bene è Mazzarri.
> ...



scusa ma l'ultima affermazione contrasta con quella precedente.


----------



## Carlo.A (24 Settembre 2017)

Giampaolo con meno materiale ha organizzato una squadra che si muove da squadra.

Zapata ha amnesie da 5 anni.
Ma concettualmente oggi si è vista una squadra paurosa e rinunciataria.

A questo punto perdere per perdere che si provi a fare qualcosa di più davanti.
Basta 5 difensori.
Basta giocatori che hanno fatto partite internazionali come Calhanoglu e Silva.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scusa ma l'ultima affermazione contrasta con quella precedente.



con seedorf abbiamo fatto il miglior calcio degli ultimi anni al Milan. Conosce il campionato, ha carisma e ha anche idee interessanti. 
Con lui Poli sembrava un giocatore, per non parlare degli altri. Poi sappiamo quello che è successo. Aveva chiesto di rifondare la squadra, ci aveva visto lungo. Oggi è successo quello che lui chiedeva. SInceramente mettermi nelle mani di Tuchel ( non conosce la lingua, non conosce il nostro campionato, non è poi così esperto) non me la sento, e nemmeno nelle mani di Sosa (sopravvalutato come pochi). Mazzarri forse sarebbe quello più esperto, ma onestamente dopo quello che ha combinato qualche dubbio ce l'ho.
E' chiaro che a questa squadra serve un leader in panchina, o Montella si sveglia, oppure va cambiato, e per me Seedorf potrebbe fare bene. In attesa di Conte (è l'unico che può fare qualcosa) o un altro top.


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2017)

Il prossimo allenatore dovrà essere un top, TOP. Basta con i Giampaolo, Mazzarri, Montella, Mihajlovic, etc..


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2017)

eh ma il top se ti va bene , ma se ti va bene, lo prendi la prossima stagione e si spera sia il sior andonio conte, ma solo se ci saranno progetti clamorosi della societa', senno' chi prendi chi realisticamente è raggiungibile?


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Settembre 2017)

Previsione : se nelle prossime due partite facciamo meno di due punti, Montella salta. 
L'anno scorso lo difendevo, adesso è indifendibile. 

Mazzarri, Seedorf o Guidolin.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> con seedorf abbiamo fatto il miglior calcio degli ultimi anni al Milan. Conosce il campionato, ha carisma e ha anche idee interessanti.
> Con lui Poli sembrava un giocatore, per non parlare degli altri. Poi sappiamo quello che è successo. Aveva chiesto di rifondare la squadra, ci aveva visto lungo. Oggi è successo quello che lui chiedeva. SInceramente mettermi nelle mani di Tuchel ( non conosce la lingua, non conosce il nostro campionato, non è poi così esperto) non me la sento, e nemmeno nelle mani di Sosa (sopravvalutato come pochi). Mazzarri forse sarebbe quello più esperto, ma onestamente dopo quello che ha combinato qualche dubbio ce l'ho.
> E' chiaro che a questa squadra serve un leader in panchina, o Montella si sveglia, oppure va cambiato, e per me Seedorf potrebbe fare bene. In attesa di Conte (è l'unico che può fare qualcosa) o un altro top.



ma per cortesia....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma perchè???? ma perché? ma perché questa stramaledettissima difesa a 3???
> *Rivoglio le sovrapposizioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> p.s. a destra non abbiamo nessun esterno, lo vogliamo capire o no????? Solo Suso!


Non lo dire a me, Ripper! Io guardo il calcio per vedere le sovrapposizioni, ma, obiettivamente, una volta schierato il nostro 11 migliore con Calhanoglu esterno sinistro e Jack mezzala, poi chi hai come alternativa? Come mezzala nessuno e come esterno Borini.
Tralasciando, poi, che allo stato attuale anche col 5-5-5 perderemmo, visto che Montella non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## Carlo.A (24 Settembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> eh ma il top se ti va bene , ma se ti va bene, lo prendi la prossima stagione e si spera sia il sior andonio conte, ma solo se ci saranno progetti clamorosi della societa', senno' chi prendi chi realisticamente è raggiungibile?



Io penso che Sarri e Giampaolo non sono a caso stimati da Sacchi 
L'identità di gioco è sempre visibile.

Naturalmente anche lo stesso Conte un altro che è stimato da Arrigo.
Però è un profilo difficile da prendere


----------



## Masanijey (24 Settembre 2017)

Il grosso problema è che tutto il castello è stato costruito su una base, e cioè la qualificazione alla prossima Champions. Senza quella, economicamente il progetto diventa insostenibile e ci sarebbe il rischio serio di un fallimento, con nuovi scenari societari. A quel punto non solo ci sogneremmo l'allenatore Top, ma anche di mantenere l'attuale rosa. Gli effetti che una debacle quest'anno potrebbero essere molto molto seri. Io non perderei tempo e comincerei subito a provare il cambio allenatore. Non è davvero ammissibile il livello mostrato dal Milan finora. Se presi singolarmente questi giocatori dovrebbe lottare come minimo per il terzo posto.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma per cortesia....



meno male che l'intenditore sei te


----------



## Tobi (24 Settembre 2017)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Il grosso problema è che tutto il castello è stato costruito su una base, e cioè la qualificazione alla prossima Champions. Senza quella, economicamente il progetto diventa insostenibile e ci sarebbe il rischio serio di un fallimento, con nuovi scenari societari. A quel punto non solo ci sogneremmo l'allenatore Top, ma anche di mantenere l'attuale rosa. Gli effetti che una debacle quest'anno potrebbero essere molto molto seri. Io non perderei tempo e comincerei subito a provare il cambio allenatore. Non è davvero ammissibile il livello mostrato dal Milan finora. Se presi singolarmente questi giocatori dovrebbe lottare come minimo per il terzo posto.



Bisogna darci dentro con l'Europa League, arrivare fino alle semifinali OBBLIGATORIO sperando che fino ad allora Montella (non credo venga esonerato salvo 5 sconfitte di fila) ne capisca qualcosa e dia uno straccio di gioco e di imprevedibilità a questa squadra.


----------



## Masanijey (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma uno poi cosa dovrebbe dire di fronte a certe dichiarazioni?
"L'esclusione di Musacchio? Zapata si assomigliava di più al suo dirimpettaio della Sampdoria..".


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna avere UN 11 TITOLARE. Basta con queste sciocchezze del turn over per favore.. ma turn over cosa a settembre??? Sono stanchi? Dovrebbero correre più di tutto ed invece siamo a pezzi.
> 
> Ma come fai a trovare l'inquadratura se continui a cambiare ogni 3 giorni? non è che magari sei confuso e basta?



Ma fosse poi un turn-over tra giocatori forti...

Che caspita di turn-over ci dev'essere tra Zapata e Musacchio?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Settembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Montella ha preparato benissimo la partita.
> Ha detto a tutti di non giocare.



Semplicemente vergognoso!

Fino a quando ho visto Puggioni non aveva fatto nenmeno una parata, cosi non va.. Montella parla di "calo nervoso" ma io vedo una squadra in totale confusione, per esempio Suso (nostro miglior giocatore) in quel ruolo è un disastro assoluto.

Donnarumma 6
Zapata 3
Bonucci 5
Romagnoli 5
Abate 4
Kessiè 4
Biglia 5
Bonaventura 6
Rodriguez 6
Suso 4
Kalinic 5

Sono molto arrabbiato!


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2017)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Oppure lo conosce bene come giocatore giocandoci in nazionale insieme



.....


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah, non te l' avevo ancora detto.
> 
> Ma da qualche settimana sei il diventato mio idolo , sei troppo forte .
> 
> ...



ahahah  io sono drogato di milan e lo seguo ovunque possibile.. ora sono in macchina e sto tornando a casa.. poi mi metto a commentare tutti i post visto che sono inattivo da ieri sera


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2017)

Non ho parole per descrivere la partita di oggi. Sono deluso e furioso a dir poco.
In mezzo a tutti i dubbi e le perplessità che mi assillano però una serie di domande vorrei porre a voi tutti :1- dando per assodato che con la difesa a tre il giro palla da dietro dovrebbe essere più semplice e non lo dico io ma è ovvio perchè nessuno esce a pressarti con tre uomini suoi tre difensori perchè a noi non riesce cosi semplice? La juve non ha interpreti dietro più tecnici dei nostri eppure a furia di cambiare gioco coinvolgendo spesso il portiere trova prima o poi tempi e modi per uscire con la palla da dietro eludendo il primo pressing.
2- sarà un caso se quando costruiamo dal basso la palla arriva sempre a zapata e mai a romagnoli? Io dico di no. Sono gli avversari che volutamente ci portano a fare gioco da quella parte. E visto che zapata ha per piedi due ferri da stiro è proprio il caso di completare l'asse di gioco di destra con kessie e abate? Un suicidio tecnico. 
3- Il modulo 3-5-2 implica le due punte ma non solo per la fase realizzativa ma anche e soprattutto per le uscite nelle quali le punte devono fare il loro, la seconda punta devi poi in tal contesto lavorare più della prima. Qualcuno ha visto suso offrire linee di passaggio ai nostri difensori o centrocampisti? Kalinic un pò si è visto, suso mai. Quale temerario crede ancora che suso possa fare la seconda punta nel 3-5-2?


----------



## ultràinside (24 Settembre 2017)

Seguivo la partita per radio e nel mentre leggevo i vostri commenti.
Senza nulla togliere alla loro vittoria meritata, rivedendo ora gli highlights, mi sembra che Zapata, abbia colpito in quel modo, perché spinto da dietro e sbilanciato.
Anche il secondo gol, mi ha lasciato qualche dubbio, il nostro colpisce di testa e in ritardo gli arriva addosso uno di loro.
Ribadisco vittoria loro meritata.


----------



## Ale.sasha (25 Settembre 2017)

Ancelotti? Non verrebbe?


----------



## zico (25 Settembre 2017)

Il problema nasce dall'acquisto di bonucci ( capire chi l'ha voluto) giocatore mediocre, montato, arrogante e difensore scarso, non puoi stravolgere un modulo e far giocare Suso di punta perché hai creato il modulo per il leader (???) bastava prendere al suo posto un difensore normale , giocare a 4 dietro e la squadra già stravolta dal mercato non perdeva il credo iniziato lo scorso anno. Questo si crede baresi , in difesa non difende e va in attacco mandando tutti in confusione. Da mandare via chi ha voluto prenderlo .....


----------



## zlatan (25 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro che la Champions ce la scordiamo di giocare anche l'anno prossimo. Juve, Napoli, Inter e Roma sono di un'altra categoria. Ce la giochiamo con Lazio e Torino per il quinto e sesto posto. E' questa la dura realtà da accettare, purtroppo. L'anno prossimo per favore via Montella e dentro un allenatore serio, con mentalità vincente.



Il problema è che senza Champions vendiamo i top, e senza top non arriviamo in Champions. E' un gatto che si morde la coda....


----------



## zlatan (25 Settembre 2017)

Ho cercato di far sbollire rabbia accumulata ieri a pranzo prima di scrivere, ma non ci sono riuscito. A Roma abbiamo preso 4 pere, ma non avevamo giocato male come ieri. Ieri non siamo scesi in campo e questa cosa mi ha fatto letteralmente imbufalire. L'anno scorso eravamo una squadra di scappati di casa, e entravamo in campo sempre con una cazzima che ci ha fatto recuperare o vincere (vedi Bologna), un sacco di partite. Quest'anno siamo allo sbando. Da strenuo difensore di Montella, non si può giocare con Zapata e lasciare in panchina Musacchio. Capisco quella pippa di Abate, non aveva altra scelta, a meno che Borini vogliamo chiamarla scelta, ma Zapata nn sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Suso non può giocare in quella posizione lo ripeto da quando l'ha provato la prima volta. Noi non siamo il GEnoa, le squadre ci affrontano in maniera diversa, quindi se è vero che a Genova ha fatto bene quel ruolo, qui anche un cieco capirebbe che nn lo può fare. Se deve fare il 3-5-2 deve farlo con 2 attaccanti veri, altrimenti viri su 3-4-3 che è quello più simile al 4-3-3. Ma soprattutto ce l'ho con i giocatori, non si può scendere in campo con questo atteggiamento, è inacettabile. Dopo Roma ci hanno detto che ne avremmo perso altre, ma mai con quell'atteggiamento, e invece è successo di nuovo. Ho la sensazione che il 29 ottobre avremo un altro allenatore, e i nomi che ho sentito (Mazzarri Guidolin Zaccheroni) mi fanno non paura, ma TERRORE. A sto punto proverei con Seedorf, anche perchè lui faceva il 4-2-3-1, e secondo me sarebbe l'ideale come modulo base, perchè ci permetterebbe di giocare sia con Jack che con Chala (NEL SUO RUOLO) che con Suso. E per quel poco che ci ha allenato, con una squadra di scappati di casa, aveva fatto bene.Senza contare che con Seedorf non vedremmo più nè Montolivo nè Abate che in pratica lo hanno fatto cacciare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non ha la personalità per decidere un undici titolare e lasciare fuori "gente importante".
> 
> Ma si sapeva.



Temo sia proprio così. E' timorato, la paura di far la bua a Cutrone è emblematica. 
Intanto Silva può marcire in panca invece perchè ha le spalle larghe.
Non possono mancare anche gli obbedisco ai dirigenti, i cocchi giocavano prima e giocano oggi.
Milanello con lui è più un centro di recupero che altro.

Però d'altra parte è un audace a puntare sul tiki taka di Zapata-Kessie-Abate


----------



## Masanijey (25 Settembre 2017)

zico ha scritto:


> Il problema nasce dall'acquisto di bonucci ( capire chi l'ha voluto) giocatore mediocre, montato, arrogante e difensore scarso, non puoi stravolgere un modulo e far giocare Suso di punta perché hai creato il modulo per il leader (???) bastava prendere al suo posto un difensore normale , giocare a 4 dietro e la squadra già stravolta dal mercato non perdeva il credo iniziato lo scorso anno. Questo si crede baresi , in difesa non difende e va in attacco mandando tutti in confusione. Da mandare via chi ha voluto prenderlo .....


In effetti per 6 anni alla Juve si è sempre dimostrato scarso e soprattutto Suso si è invece rivelato un vero campione capace di adattarsi in qualunque ruolo. Ancora più vero che il mosciume col quale abbiamo affrontato le partite giocate finora (Crotone escluso) è tutta colpa del modulo.


----------

